# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Meu novo Reef... versão 4.

## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...
Após 3 anos parado volto á carga. Comecei a ganhar o bicho de volta á cerca de 2 meses e comecei a pensar no que ia fazer partindo do principio que o espaço e tempo não era muito e que tinha que voltar a ter um cubo.

Devido a isso fiz também uma retrospectiva dos meus antigos sistemas a ver o que podia fazer de diferente mas tentando sempre seguir a minha filosofia de Reef, Keep it Simple and Natural!  :SbOk: .

Os meus sistemas anteriores:

Primeiro Reef - Nano de 60 L em 1998



Segundo Reef - 240 L de 2003



Terceiro Reef - Cubo 800L em 2005



Em todos eles usei água natural, kalk, refugio e TPA´s religiosas de 10% semanais. Neste novo cubo vou tentar seguir algumas correntes novas mas continuando com a manutenção e "assistencia técnica" que dava aos meus antigos aquas. Algumas idéias:

Aquário:
- Espécie de Cubo com 65c * 50p * 70a - Cerca de 200 Litros Reais
- Sump Deltec Microsystem 65c * 25p * 35a - 50 litros
Era o espaço disponivel que tinha na sala para o aqua e foi também para aproveitar a oferta de um grande amigo que tinha o aqua encostado. Vou tentar não o colocar muito alto que é para facilitar nas mexidas (ando sempre com as mãos dentro do aqua). O aquário é tipo um cubo ao alto...

Landscape:
Adoro layouts e dou muita importancia a isso para o futuro de qualquer aqua.
- Em termos de landscape vou tentar implementar um misto de minimalista e bonsai shape fazendo alguns testes ao uso de pouca rocha para promover a circulação e deixar crescer os corais á vontade. 
Alguns aquários que me tem influeciado, podem ver mais info sobre isso em: 

Dos melhores layouts que já até hoje, vejam a evolução e as ultimas fotos:
Bonsai Tree inspired Aquascape - Reef Central Online Community

Simples e bonito num cubo com dimensões semelhantes ao que o meu vai ser:
MedRed's 60 Gallon Solana XL - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Este ultimo embora com mais rocha do que quero, tem um lanscape simplesmente espetacular!
forrealb50's 60 gallon LED cube build! - Reef Central Online Community

Minimalista ao máximo, he he he mas com sucesso e após crescimento deve ficar espetacular - Roberto Danadai
My New SPS Reef - Reef Central Online Community

Existem vários exemplos pela net the Reef Bonsai Landscape e ainda á pouco tempo o Ricardo Pinto colocou o TOTM da Reefkeeping que também tinha o landscape mais ou menos baseado nessas idéias.

Escumador
- Escumador Deltec (semelhante ao APF600) inserido na MicroSump da Deltec para sistemas de 500L, deve chegar.
Podem ver mais info e fotos aqui:
MicroReef Additional Photographs | The Aquarium Solution

Circulação:
- Retorno de 2000 L/h + Vortech MP10 + Koralia 3 
Se for preciso depois adiciona-se mais qualquer coisa mas por enquanto fica assim.

Iluminação
- Leds, vou experimentar! Tenho visto várias coisas engraçadas e vou experimentar focos de leds tipo E27, rosca normal de lampada. Ja vi vários aquarios com este tipo de foco desde nanos a sistemas grandes. As leituras de PAR destas lampadas com lentes de 40 graus são impressionantes a 80cm do areão. Para este aquário sou capaz de apostar em 4 focos com lentes de 40 graus mas ainda vou realizar alguns testes antes de optar pela combinação final quer em termos de leds quer em termos de lentes. Mais info e fotos em:
Sistema SPS com 70cm de altura, sps no fundo do aquário. Para alem disso tem no tópico medições de valores PAR dos focos.
Beeker's 200DD Par38 Reef-New Pics 3-10-11! - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Sistema menor, é um nano:
The "Shallow Cube" SPS Nano Reef - Page 39 - UltimateReef.com

Muita informação assim como várias fotos e exemplos de aplicações, vale a pena ver e ler este ultimo tópico: PAR38 Spotlights
Par 38 LED spotlights - Reef Central Online Community

Outros dados sobre a minha futura montagem:
- Bomba de Retorno EHeim compact 2000 L/H
- 2 Termostatos de 200W
- Vou misturar rocha morta com rocha viva de um aquário já montado.
- Refugio desde o 1 dia
- Ciclo de 1 mês com pouca luz para minorar o ciclo das algas no aquário mas refugio com luz a 100%.
- Uso de Kalk desde o 1 dia via reposição.
- Siporax na sump? Porque não? Talvez experimente e comprove algumas teorias empiricas do Roberto Danadai. Depois vejo mediante o landscape final.
- Assim que necessário CA e RA via 2 partes ou Balling Light
- TPAS semanais de 10% com água natural.

Penso que é tudo..., quero criticas!
Assim que tiver fotos eu coloco  :SbOk: .


Evolução do Aquário...


Junho 2011 - Montagem




Julho 2011 - Projectores PAR38 Instalados




Agosto 2011 - Já com alguns plugs




Outubro 2011 - Evolução dos SPS - Fotos do mestre... João Ribeiro




Dezembro 2011 - Evolução das cores e crescimentos dos corais. Aumentou o numero de corais peixes e invertebrados.



Janeiro de 2012

Troquei a maneira de como as PAR38 estavam penduradas - Foto Luis Fortunato


Março 2012

Profunda limpeza da Sump e troca de 30% da água...


Abril 2012

----------


## João Soares

Ele está de volta!! :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Bem vindo de volta, de felicidades no novo projecto.

Gosta da sua filisosia, keep it simple.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Marco,

Bem-vindo  :Smile: 

Que substrato vais usar? Já consideraste a hipótese de usar a black beach sand da Nature's ocean. Fica diferente e faz sobressair as cores dos corais e dos peixes.

Vai ser interessante ver a utilização de LEDs num aquário com 70cm de coluna de água.

Vais automatizar o doseamento de kalk ou usar o método manual de pôr a pingar à noite?

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado grande João e obrigado Bruno pelas mensagens.

Ricardo...
Não vou usar areia preta... reconheço que fica bem e o contraste é muito bom, mas gosto mais com ela branquinha. Por outro lado aplicando os leds quero ter mais luz reflectida pelo areão devido á profundidade do aquário. Com o areão preto os indices de reflexão devem ser mais baixos e penso que o fulano do TOTM estava-se a queixar um pouco disso também...

Quando ao kalk...
Ou manual á noite devido a baixa de PH ou reactor DIY na reposição estilo Robeto Danadai ou reactor de kalk da Deltec (KM500) que já tive um no antigo cubo e gostei muito.

Como vão os teus aquários? Espero que esteja tudo bem como habitualmente!  :SbOk:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Olá, tenho duvidas sobre a iluminação apesar de esses focos terem bom PAR, o problema é que tem um feixe muito direccional e para preencher correctamente o fundo ou a área a iluminar seriam necessários muitos mais do que 4 o que acaba por ficar mais caro se comprares leds soltos e fizeres uma calha DIY com uns quantos.

Eu para essa dimensão de aquário colocaria no mínimos e isto no caso dos meus leds (Prolight de 5W cada) umas 3 fileiras de 6 leds cada, sendo que a fileira do meio azuis Royal Blue e as restantes brancos de 10000K. Dependendo depois do tipo de corais dentro do aquário poderia ser necessário mais uma fileira de brancos e até outra de azuis também.

O problema dos 70cm de altura desde que se usasse as respectivas lentes de 45 graus não seria problema pois dão perfeitamente até 1m.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Baltasar...
Obrigado pela contribuição. 
A minha idéia é usar mesmo esses focos em vez de tiras de Leds apenas por motivos estéticos. Acho que os focos vão ficar melhor sobre o cubo em vez das tradicionais tiras ou calhas de leds.

Em relação ao feixe, já estive a ver vários aquários com estes focos e com 3 já se consegue uma boa cobertura para estas dimensões. O bom destes focos é que são direcionais e podes iluminar de maneira completamente diferente do habitual e é isso que me esta a fazer querer testá-los também. Para alêm disso podemos sempre acrescentar mais um, se a luz for insuficiente para aquilo que queres manter no aquário...

Aqui 1 exemplo de 2 lampadas sobre nano de 60cm de largura.
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/inde...owtopic=268870

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Compreendo as razoes estéticas mas esses focos que potencia máxima poderão ter?

Em termos de foco/spot convencional até hoje testei muitos e nunca encontrei nada a venda com mais que 5W/8W cada um, dai ter dito que somente 3 era mesmo muito pouco, agora pode ser que já existam mais potentes.

Outro factor mau nesses focos e mais uma vez falo nos que encontrei e testei é que os brancos estão um pouco longe dos 10000K e azuis nunca vi sequer mesmo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se não estou em erro cada PAR38 leva 5 CREE-XR E podendo ter combinações de cor que envolvem blue, royal blue e cool white.

Um cubo com aquascaping criativo, a puxar para o minimalista baseado numa zona central de rocha mais elevada deve potenciar imenso, e com resultados muito positivos, um certo efeito spotlight que estes focos poderão proporcionar.

Num aquário mais alongado as zonas de sombra dos lados são verdadeiramente inestéticas. Num cubo parece-me que servirão para evidenciar mais o aquascaping que se for em linha com o das três montagens anteriores promete dar que falar.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Neste momento tens lampadas de 15, 21 e 27W dependendo das marcas.
Em relacao as temperaturas de cor, tens 10, 12, 14, 16 e 20K. Os brancos que falas sao os de 5W que sao ainda abaixo dos 10K. Estas usam LEDs de 3W, com varias combinacoes de brancos e royal blue, originando os diferentes K.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Marco,

Que bom ver-te de volta ao "activo".

Estou de acordo com o teu setup, reflecte bem quem tu és e a tua maneira de estar no hobby.... tens de patentear o Keep It Simple!! Eh eh  :Big Grin: 

Se me permites a opinião, acho que deves reflectir num pequeno (grande) detalhe, que é a altura de 70cm. Já pensaste bem sobre isso?
 Não achas melhor gastar uns €€'s agora e fazer um aquário com umas medidas melhores, tipo 60x50x50. Eu pessoalmente, detesto aquários com mais altura do que largura. Esteticamente ficam mais feios, a circulação é mais complicada e no teu caso, ainda para mais vais experimentar um tipo de iluminação novo.

Eu cada vez mais acho que os nossos aquários não deveriam ter mais que 50-55cm de altura. No máximo 60cm, com uma largura mínima de 80cm. 

Também adoro layout's minimalistas. O André Silvestre, aqui há uns tempos, escreveu um artigo fantástico sobre layout's minimallistas, no H2O. 

Aquascaping your Reef Tank - H2O + Something

Conseguiste perceber como funciona o esquema de pinga-pinga de Kalk, do Roberto Denadai? Tem bom aspecto, mas eu não consegui entender. 

Mais uma vez.... É bom ter-te de volta!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

marco

mas um aquario que vou fazer questão se seguir :SbOk5: 

foste um dos meus primeiros mentores e segui muitos dos teus principios embora muitos deles questionados na altura

sempre tive idéia que na falta de certeza o melhor é seguir a via mais simples




> Dos melhores layouts que já até hoje, vejam a evolução e as ultimas fotos:
> Bonsai Tree inspired Aquascape - Reef Central Online Community



este aquário foi dado a conhecer num tópico antigo posto pelo maxado de Sousa com o nome de (aquários modernos) na altura a mais de 1 ano fiquei fascinado pelo layout minimalista e que achei brutal

a minha ultima montagem foi baseada nele e estou plenamente satisfeito

quanto aos leds :Coradoeolhos: alguem tem de ser a cobaia :SbSourire2: vai ser interessante seguir

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Sou apenas mais um a saudar este regresso!




> Conseguiste perceber como funciona o esquema de pinga-pinga de Kalk, do Roberto Denadai? Tem bom aspecto, mas eu não consegui entender.




Penso que seja simples...
Imagina o kalk dispenser da Tunze... funciona com uma bomba...
Aqui neste caso... quando a bóia baixa... a água do tanque de reposição cai por gravidade (na tampa,  tubo preto da direita) e passa pelo kalk dispenser DIY, saindo pelo tubo do lado esquerdo.

Keep it simple!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PauloOliveira

Bem dizias tu que ias também fazer um "cubo" Amigo Marco.. e aqui está ele a começar a ganhar Forma ... vou seguir atentamente o teu tópico para continuar a aprender ...


Abração ..

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Penso que seja simples...
> Imagina o kalk dispenser da Tunze... funciona com uma bomba...
> Aqui neste caso... quando a bóia baixa... a água do tanque de reposição cai por gravidade (na tampa, tubo preto da direita) e passa pelo kalk dispenser DIY, saindo pelo tubo do lado esquerdo.


A parte de passar da água pelo Kalk eu tinha lá chegado.  :Big Grin:  
Só não percebo é onde está a bóia e como isso funciona por gravidade, ajuda-me lá...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A parte de passar da água pelo Kalk eu tinha lá chegado.  
> Só não percebo é onde está a bóia e como isso funciona por gravidade, ajuda-me lá...


Ricardo :Olá: 

Estás a ver o passa-muros do depósito de água? por baixo no final do tubo podes ver a boia, é a peça branca com uma bolacha que está a flutuar :HaEbouriffe: 
Quanto a gravidade, o deposito está mais a cima que a saída de água, logo, quando a bóia desce, faz passar a água e vualá!. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Marco,

É bom ter-te de volta! Só conheci o teu cubo de 800L e posso adientar que o meu anterior sisetema a ideia do layout foi dai, sempre gostei de ver as reefplates!!

Agora falando no teu projecto! Estou de acordo com Ricardo Pinto em relação a altura do cubo, não vai ser facil gerires a circulação e iluminação e como sabes são dos principais factores para o sucesso! Acho muito fixe esses focos que pensas usar, tens sempre a opção de aumentar caso seja necessario!!ehehe

Acho que as medidas são 60X50X50 

Em relação a circulação! Não sei se já tens alguma ideia, mas eu optaria pelas nano tunze stream, são direccionaveis como sabes, e num cubo funcionam muito melhor as bombas direccionaveis do que as Vortech.

Bem, é como diz o MOta e bem, foste mentor dele e de muitos mais, por isso tembem vou gostar de seguir o teu tópico!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Ricardo, entendo o que dizes, sou da mesma opinião em termos de dimensões. Para o espáço que tenho as medidas ideais seria algo em torno de 60 * 60 * 60 ou mesmo 60 * 60 * 50. Também gosto de aquarios em que a largura é imensa (como tinha no antigo cubo) e a altura não é muita. Não só pela iluminaçãoe landscape, mas também pelo factor práctico da coisa. Mas, surgiu esta situação deste aquário e a "cavalo dado não se olha o dente  :SbOk: " lol e vai acabar por ser um desafio ver até que ponto os leds irão aguentar os 70cm de altura.
Também vou tentar fazer um landscape diferente assim "pró" alto, genero ilha coluna-central e também por isso se torna um desafio e algo diferente. Eu cá gosto é de desafios e também te digo que se não funcionar serei o primeiro a dar a mão á palmatória, já me conheces...  :SbSourire2: 

Ricardo Santos... isso mesmo, o funcionamento é esse tipo as sanitas em que a água cai por gravidade. No meu não vai cair por gravidade, vai ter um sensor Tunze ou Deltec mas é capaz de ficar ligado 24/7 no reactor DIY ou mesmo num Reactor Deltec, ainda não me decidi, mas o funcionamento é esse mesmo como o descreveste.

Olá Pedro Ferrer, obrigada pela recepção. Ainda me lembro quando começaste...  :SbOk: .

Carlos Mota...
Grande mas grande aquário que tu tens... acho que os papéis se inverteram, o mentor agora vais ser e és tu!  :SbOk3:  
Em relação aos leds... acho que vou ser cobaia apenas neste tipo de focos porque já existem dois ou três aquas no forum com leds e com bons resultados  :SbSourire2: .

Carlos Basaloco (os Carlos estão em alta!)... 
Outro grande aquário... mais uma vez os meus parabens pelo belo sistema, fico contente que o meu antigo cubo te tenha dado ajuda para o landscape, mas agora é o teu sistema que me irá inspirar. 
Em relação á circulação vou começar com o retorno mais a Vortech MP10, é capaz de ser pouco devido ás dimensões como já tu e o Ricardo disseram. Vou ver como fica e depois reajusto, e concerteza as Tunze como disseste ou as Koralia serão as alternativas pelas suas dimensões pequenas e pela possibilidade de redirecionar.

Já agora duas perguntas para voces pessoal...
Sei da qualidade das Tunze mas como se comportam as Koralias? EM termos de barulho, fiabilidade, consumo as Tunze ganham aos pontos ou as Koralia são boas alternativas?

Ainda não sei se devo pintar ou colar papel autocolante sobre o fundo em preto. Tenho visto boas coisas com e sem o fundo pintado ou colado. Quais as vossas opiniões? Sem nada, acaba por ser mais clean, mas acabará por ser mais um vidro para limpar e a coralina vai-me dar cabo da cabeça!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, ainda bem que já começa a surgir no mercado opções de focos com combinação de temperaturas, etc.

Vou ficar atento e seguir este tópico para ver isso a serio.

Já agora onde arranjaste esses focos? Compraste pela internet ou já cá mesmo?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Baltasar...
Mandei vir dos Estados Unidos. Assim que chegarem, coloco fotos...

Que eu saiba ainda não existem cá. Vi já algumas coisas em Inglaterra mas por preços muito altos comparados com os Estados Unidos.

Marco

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Grande Marco  :Olá: ,


Bem vindo de volta. Esse aquário já se prevê um espetáculo como os anteriores.

Contrariamente aos restantes, não me parece que vás ter problema num aquário com essas dimensões e com uma Vortech MP10.

O tipo de fluxo da bomba é soberbo. No meu aquário só com a Vortech MP10 (e atenção que é 100x60x40) não tenho zonas mortas.

Aliás cada vez que levanto o manto de dinoflagelados percebo perfeitamente que não tenho mesmo zonas mortas pois é ver tudo a mexer dentro da coluna de água.

A vantagem de não pintares o vidro e colares vinil é que poderás substituir quando te fartares da côr, enquanto que pintado é um pouco mais complicado.

Quanto ao sistema de reposição eu comprei o meu por 22$ na fishstreet e não só tem sensor óptico como a própria bomba também tem um e em caso de não teres água no depósito a bomba nem sequer arranca.

Já agora, podes dizer de que site é que mandaste vir os LEDS?

No meio disto tudo só tenho mesmo pena é desse aquário ser pequeno demais para um Acanthurus achilles!!!

Já pensaste que peixes é que queres manter?

Abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Rui...
Sim, vamos ver como se porta a MP10 no cubo e depois logo decido se acrescento ou não.
Em relação ao pintar, a duvida não é no pintar que isso não quero (devo ter escrito mal) mas sim se opto por ter esse vidro transparente e visivel para trás, clean, ou não, e nessa altura coloco um autocolante em preto.

Em relação aos leds. O que não falta no mercado dos States são fabricantes de PAR38 que agora estão na moda, já sabes como são as modas...
Vê em:

orphek aquarium led lighting
Rapid LED Home Page
Ecoxotic: Aquarium LED Lights, Reef LED Lighting
Nanotuners.com - Nanotuners.com

e existem mais... 

Para alem destas existem as Canon Bulbs de 50W que são carotas e podes ver aqui:
Cannon LED Pendants - Modular LED Lighting - Products

em inicio de aquário aqui...
YouTube - My Five Ecoxotic Cannon Led Pendants

este lindo reef que mostra o que ando á procura, reparem nos efeitos do foco aqui apenas com uma de 20K: é deste tipo de efeitos que procuro, acho que fica brutal!  :SbOk3: 
YouTube - 20000K

e após uns meses aqui:
YouTube - Bon's Lagoon 20 March 2011

Acho que o video não passou bem a força desses leds, mas para ter aquele stock de sps deve ser bem porreira a luz. De qualquer maneira vejam os vários videos desse senhor e verifiquem a evolução do Reef. O landscape minimalista esta muito bom, reparem depois como ficou após crescimentos.

Aqui, video da própria marca, vale o que vale mas deem uma olhada:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30CYo...eature=related

Marco

----------


## Marco Madeira

Acerca desses canon bulb leds, recolhi na Reefcentral a seguinte informação:

..."We use the Photon Cannons at the store I work at. We have a total of 10 cannons, they are mounted over a 6'x5'x34" reef tank, lights are 17.5" over the water and put out ~180 PAR at the sandbed (roughly 48" from the actual emitter)"...   :Admirado:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Marco. :Olá: 

É com muita alegria que vejo te de volta ao vicio. :yb677: 

Acho o aquário muito pequeno para ti mas o espaço é que manda.

Se precisares do tal famoso copo de areia tenho aqui muita. :SbSourire2: 

E também se precisares de ajuda para encher esse aquário, tenho tudo o que precisas.

Temos que pedir ajuda ao João Monteiro, para tirar umas fotos. :SbSourire2: 

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva,

e aqui estão eles em 2011!



e



Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

he he... obrigado pelas fotos Sérgio.
Pessoal, essa Lobophilia e esses palhaços vieram do nano de 60 litros e percorreram todos os meus aquários  :SbSourire2: . Devem estar a fazer 13 anos de aquários  :SbOk:  .

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Marco
Bem vindo de volta  :Pracima: 

Podias dizer onde compraste os leds PAR38? Em que site?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Cesar... obrigado  :Pracima: .

www.rapidlled.com 

a versão PAR38 de 7 leds.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Hei, hei!!! Para tudo !!!
"the man" está de volta!!!  :tutasla: 

Que GRANDE notícia, ter-te de volta a estas lides! Ainda vais ter o aquário 1º que eu o que é bom (para mim, claro, que assim posso tirar muitas ideias  :Coradoeolhos: )

Os layouts minimalistas estão na moda e sinceramente já estou um pouco farto de ver os famosos/antigos/habituais paredões!

Essa ideia de bonsai tree, com reef branches deve ficar brutal!

Quero ver isso!

E a nível de peixarada? Já imagino que terás um achilles e que mais?

P.S.:E esses leds também podem ser interessantes de seguir! Podem não, vão ser!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> www.rapidlled.com 
> a versão PAR38 de 7 leds.


Será antes Rapid LED Home Page ...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Em defesa do velho português.....

cubo
s. m.
1. Sólido de seis faces quadradas iguais entre si.

Fonte: Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa - Significado de cubo

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Fernando...
Tens razão, eu troco... fica assim:

Uma espécie de cubo com 60 * 50 * 70.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Rs. 
Fala pro 70 emprestar 10 pro 50 que fica certo.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Outro exemplo de "bonsai reef" que eu adoro:



Sem qualquer areão...
Não desgosto de todo! Fazer um "relvado" com GSP por exemplo...

Brutal!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Engraçado Hugo... isso até se pode chamar um reef plantado!? lol

Já tenho o móvel montado e forrado a RoofMate, já coloquei o aquário em cima da estrutura e já montei as tubagens. 
Vou fazer um teste com água e depois a ver se coloco umas fotos par ao pessoal ir acompanhando e criticando. Landscape já está na cabeça, agora a ver como monto e interligo as rochas  :SbOk: .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se fizesse um cubo fazia isto!
Em vez de areão, era bare bottom coberto por GSP, mas numa área de 200x100, acho muito, demora muito tempo a estar complecto e deve cansar!

Bota lá fotos disso, páh!!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Não consigo gostar de aquários sem areia...  :Admirado: , simplesmente não é a mesma coisa, na minha opinião claro.

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva,

Oh Hugo isso é muito fatela... GSP no fundo é ainda a tua veia de plantado a falar.... :yb624: 

Sérgio

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Viva,
> 
> Oh Hugo isso é muito fatela... GSP no fundo é ainda a tua veia de plantado a falar....
> 
> Sérgio


Admito que sim, mas confesso que não desgosto de todo!  :yb665:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Concordo com o Sérgio, a balança entre o design e o natural desse aquário está totalmente desequilibrada.  :Coradoeolhos: 
Mas veio-me a cabeça esse mesmo conceito mas de uma forma mais excêntrica. Imaginem em vez do GSP montipora "rainbow" e em vez das anemonas tipo umas efflo p.e. :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, mas independentemente do solo, a estrutura de rocha está brutal!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Outro Shallow minimalista estilo Danadai...  :SbOk3: 

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2011...aign=clickthru

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Os últmos 3 aquários do SunnyX são dos meus aquários favoritos de sempre. Os layout's dele têm sido muito bons. 
Para além disso é um tipo impecável, ajudou-me (e ajuda-me) esporadicamente com artigos para o blog ou outras questões.
Ele e um amigo montaram uma "farm", apenas com corais que nem sempre se vêem, é uma ideia engraçada:

Pro Corals - Corals for sale: Your premier destination to buy live coral frags and saltwater coral

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado Ricardo.
Realmente... que belos corais!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Outro Shallow minimalista estilo Danadai... 
> 
> Feature Aquarium: The 246 Gallon Reef Aquarium of Sonny Harajly &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine


 :Olá:  Marco

Sem tirar mérito ao àqua,está espectacular (embora minimalista),só peca por não haver onde os peixes se resguardem (esta ideia pode ter a ver com uma questão de escala  :SbQuestion2: ).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Outro Shallow minimalista estilo Danadai... 
> 
> Feature Aquarium: The 246 Gallon Reef Aquarium of Sonny Harajly &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine


Olá Marco :Olá: 

Para quem, como eu, gosta dos aquários do Sonny, essa foi uma apresentação muito despresada. :SbSourire: 
Mas pronto, o novo aqua do Denadai também tem o seu mérito. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...
Sim, foi assim ás 3 pancadas e entendo o que queres dizer, mas era só para catalogar o de  ambos serem minimalistas.  :SbSourire:   :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Depois do encontro no Fragário fiquei com as idéias a ferver... perdi um pouco a preguiça de manha e lá tirei umas fotos.
Criticas por favor...

Situação do aqua na sala:



Sentado na mesa da sala...  






Vista Esquerda e Direita:







Sump, pormenores...







Espaço para probes ou magueiras do Balling...




Overflow e Durso Externo...









Vortech e Koralia... Após testes com água doce decidi colocar mais uma Koralia 3.000 lh



Geral final...



Nunca mais coloco água nisto....  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Marco,

Isso está com muito bom aspecto! 

abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Marco :Olá: 

Está porreiro até agora. Só tenho uma pergunta, quando é que arranca?  :yb624:

----------


## Vitor Melo

Boas Marco, desde ontem  :Wink: 


Isso está com bom aspecto, sim senhor. Sem dúvida que será mais um exemplo a seguir. Dá-lhe com força  :Smile: 


Abraço,
VM

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo marco...

Realmente isso esta a ficar com muitooooo bom aspecto. Cada vez gosto mais de salgados "cubo" ou tipo cubo e tambem cada vez se veem mais ... Agora realmente fica a pergunta . Quando arranca ??? ;-);-)

Abraçao 

paulooliveira

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom aspecto Marco.... Nem estava à espera de outra coisa vindo de ti... muito bom.

A propósito da nossa conversa no almoço.... vais colocar quantos cm's de DSB? Vais usar só rocha morta?

Só não gostei de uma coisa.... Não tem água!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Finalmente já se vê alguma coisa!

Vai ficar bem engraçado com essas dimensões.  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Marco, está com bom aspecto.

Já recebeste as PAR38???

Estou tentado a comprar duas para complementar a minha iluminação, mas com lentes de 80º. Estou curioso para ver como é que isso vai ficar no teu.

Abraços,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Rui...
ainda não...  :Admirado: , as lentes de 60 estão esgotadas e 80 não vai dar para a profundidade que tenho.
Assim que chegar coloco fotos.  :SbOk: 

Ricardo...
Vou misturar viva com morta. 
DSB... dependendo do que arranjar de outros aquários ainda não sei se faça ou não. 
Depois, há a experiencia que se calhar vou fazer com o Siporax. Ainda terceiro ponto, é que o aquario não leva muita água o que será relativamente facil fazer TPAs regulares semanais de 10% como gosto, o que acaba por tornar a DSB dispensável... 

Ainda um ponto a reflectir, mas para isso preciso de visitar ainda uns aquários.
Devo encher e colocar o "scape" durante os feriados que se advinham.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Ola Marco.

Parabéns pelo projecto..  :Pracima:  Estou ansioso para ver isso cheio  :SbSourire2: 

Uma questão: não achas esse overflow com boas probabilidades de falhar? Só tens um furo certo? E ainda por cima com essa grelha pode entupir facilmente.. Que largura é o furo?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Cesar...
o furo é de 40. A proteção que está dentro do overflow é apenas por segurança adicional... se por acaso algum peixe saltar fica ali e não vai parar lá em baixo. Em termos de sujidade,  o que passar pelos "dentes" do overflow não irá entupir a proteção interior. De qualquer maneira, se essa proteção interior entupir a água que vem de baixo nunca passará do nivel máximo do aquario... já testei isso e o contrário também  :SbOk: . 

Obrigado pela observação  :Vitoria: .

----------


## Cesar Soares

Bem me queria parecer que nao ias facilitar...  :SbOk:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem,
já o enchi com água do cabo raso (obrigado ao Hugo Figueiredo e á Filipa pela ajuda).
Coloquei 2 sacos de aragamax sugar size... e já terminei o landscape. Deu trabalho a furar e a colar mas acho que ficou simples e natural.

Depois coloco umas fotos pois a agua estava toda suja e não deu para nada..., a ver se mais logo dá para sacar umas fotos ao bicho  :Admirado: .

Fica a faltar os leds para dar o toque final, espero recebe-los brevemente...

Entretanto o kalk já está a pingar e hoje começa o refugio a trabalhar.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Aqui ficam as primeiras... não tinha muita luz nem tenho muito jeito mas espero que gostem do scape:











Ainda tenho de acertar umas coisas no scape mas em principio já não mexo mais... 
Aguardo as vossas criticas  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk: .

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está um espectáculo! 

Como conseguiu segurar esse peso todo?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Pois, essa é a pergunta que se impõe, essas rochas estão presas como?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal,
o peso da rocha de base é imenso e apoia o resto da rocha. Se repararem bem o peso é balançado pelo resto da rocha ao alto de maneira a que não existe muito peso para um dos lados. 
A partir dessa base, foi tubo de 20,  époxi e alguma paciencia e  trabalho.

Bruno Santos, se me tratas por voce estás tramado...  :Prabaixo:   :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Marco
Está muito bem conseguido esse layout, surge uma questão será que tem abrigo suficiente para os peixes que vais colocar?? Caso contrario vais ter grandes guerras por causa dos abrigos.

Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo...  :Olá: 

bem visto... já tinha pensado nisso pois já sabia de antemão que o layout ia ser minimo e fraco em abrigos. Vou ter de esperar e serem os corais e os seus crescimentos a ajudar nos abrigos. 

Para ser sincero também ainda não sei bem o que vou colocar de peixes, mas não vão ser muitos.

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva,

gosto especialmente dos elefantes pendurados ao lado do aqua  :yb624: 

e dizias tu que eu ia ficar orgulhoso  :yb665: 

SD

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Marco, tens 3 pedras encavalitadas no meio do aquário... é isso a cena do "scape"? Epá... muito à frente!!!  :Smile: 

Fora de brincadeiras, parece-me pouca rocha e se dizes que a da base é pouco porosa então as bactérias aeróbias têm pouco por onde se espalhar para poderem fazer uma filtragem biológica eficiente.

Em que zona de Caparide estás? Parece que estou a reconhecer o interior na casa.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ficou brutal!!!

Os 2 sacos de areia deu para isso tudo? Porreiro, sempre pensei que fosse preciso mais um saco pelo menos.

Gosto desse "scape"!!!

Quero ver isso iluminado!  :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...  :Olá: 
...é Carnaxide, não é Caparide. Quanto ás rochas, ainda bem que dizes que são 3 rochas pois na realidade são umas 8. Quer dizer que até passa despercebido e ficou bem interligado. Acho que é suficiente, na realidade são 10% em relação ao volume de água e também vai ser uma experiencia de "scape" minimalista. Vamos ver no que dá...

Hugo,
deu.. deu, ficou com uns 6cm em toda a base  :SbOk: .

----------


## Julio Macieira

Saudações Marco  :Olá: 

Esse "scape" esta tão engraçado que nem vale a pena lá colocares mais nada. Alias, tenho visto aquarios tão engraçados de minimalistas que são, que se lá colocam alguma coisa estragam o aquário.

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Espectacular! Vais usar siporax para compensar a menor quantidade de rocha ou vais iniciar assim e depois logo se verá?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Tens razão Julio... vou ter de escolher bem quais os corais e onde os colocar de maneira a não "estragar" o scape...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Nuno...
Dependendo da carga de peixes que lá colocar vou ver como o sistema se aguenta. em principio como não vou colocar muitos peixes deve aguentar, caso contrário irei experimentar siporax sim. É outra das expereincias que quero fazer.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Marco
Eu na minha opinião aguenta, só vais ter que esperar mais um tempo para estabilizar bem o sistema, e, cada vez que adicionares um peixe tens que estar atento pois pode demorar mais que o normal a estabilizar o aquário.
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: lá Marco

Os elefantes estão engraçados...  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  ...mas a disposição desvia a atenção porque está bem conseguida :Pracima: . Eu tirei a rocha toda que tinha, ou quase toda e agora só tenho essencialmente ramos a fazer pontes, etc... mas coloquei a rocha toda na caixa depuradora (sump) e ainda tenho espaço para mais alguma no espaço que já foi refúgio mas no teu caso onde vais colocar o suporte biológico caso verifiques que o sistema não se aguenta? já pensaste em Biopellets? ...talvez te possam ajudar a compensar eventual falta de volume suficiente de RV... 

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Marco Madeira

:SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 
Já chegaram... 
são apenas 42w de 2 focos a 60 graus e as imagens não reflectem a luz que sai destes meninos que anda á volta dos 14K. Á primeira vista estou bem impressionado pela luz que eles emitem  :SbOk: , mas nada como ver a resposta dos corais.
Arranjei umas armações no Ikea á pressão apenas para desenrascar, mas vou ter de fazer um outro tipo de solução mais estável para não ter surpresas desagradaveis. As fotos não são minhas pois não conseguia tirar uma de jeito... é muito dificil fotografar com leds  :Prabaixo: . Pedi ao meu vizinho...  espero que gostem!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Marco,há algum motivo para teres os focos inclinados ?
È que foi-me dito uma vez que a luz nos aquarios não deveriam de estar inclinadas  porque reflectia na superficie da agua .Não sei se é verdade ou mentira :Whistle: 
de resto o layout tá 5 estrelas ,parabens

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

ui ui ui...

Muito bom e muito azul!  :yb665:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Marco,

Experimenta tiras as fotos com um ISO entre os 50 e os 200, ou com um maior tempo de exposição de abertura, acho que assim "entrará" mais luz nas fotos  :SbOk3: 

Os focos têm muito bom aspecto. Salvo erro, foram concebidos inicialmente pelo evilc do tutorial de leds, certo? Ele acho que tem larga experiência com leds nos reefs, deve ter um bom efeito nos corais.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Luis...
estão só inclinados porque foi onde podia colocar os apoios dos focos devido ao travamento. Como disse é só para desenrascar antes da solução final.

Sim Hugo... 14K na boa, talvéz um pouco mais.

Artur...
o evilc começou o movimento... estes são os da RapidLed e são uma versão menos azul um pouco mais potente já que usa 7 leds Cree de 3W. Os do evilc são os da nanocustoms e são de 3w x 5. Segundo as criticas estes são mais completos em termos de espectros já que usa 2 brancos diferentes, o Cool white e o warm white para não ficar excessivamente azul. Entretanto já existem umas 5 ou 6 marcas diferentes a fazer Par38 mas optei por estas. 
Agora devo completar com mais 2 e perfazer as 4 que era a minha idéia inicial, mas assim com 2 já está muito bem iluminado, mais do que estava á espera  :SbOk3: .
Quanto ás fotos, obrigado pelas dicas... vou experimentar.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva.

Está espectacular.

Eu quero meter um ou dois desses projectores no meu, para complementar ou substituir o aquarray da TMC.

Sobre a rocha que, segundo a corrente de pensamento actual, é pouca, estás a pensar meter siporax na sump?

Pelo que tenho lido, parece-me uma boa ideia.

Eu tenho na minha sump dois saquinhos de siporax, tipo mini-siporax, parecem uns comprimidos.

Tenho-o há uma semana, ainda não posso dizer nada.

Tem é que estar de forma a poder retirar e lavar facilmente e tambem numa zona livre de detritos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Basilio,

Se o teu aqua é 50 * 50,  2 Par destas chegam sem problemas...

Sobre a rocha... agora fica assim, depois logo se vê como é que o sistema reage e se for preciso não tenho problemas nenhuns em testar Siporax.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Parabéns, está com mt bom aspecto.

As fotos anunciam muita luz, mas para teres a certeza do que se passa debaixo de agua, tens que medir. Só assim saberás com segurança se podes meter SPS.  :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas João...

Não tenho quaisquer duvidas em relação a manter sps. A questão é mais até que profundidade é que os posso ter... já vi imensos testes Par das mesmas e alguns aquarios com sps no areão a 85 cm das lampadas.

Não tenho nenhumas duvidas nesse sentido... tenho é de ver na realidade o que acontece a nivel de crescimento e cor dos corais sobre a influencia os leds e essa são as duvidas que tenho. Claro está, que não posso culpar apenas os leds acerca da coloração e crescimento dos corais, mas obviamente estou curioso sobre a reação dos corais a este tipo de iluminação mais focada e menos dispersa.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Entao Marco.

Como vai isso agora já ligado?
Qual a tua opinião,tem qualidade e luz suficiente?
Vais por apenas 2 ou mais?
Gostei do layout,simples e diferente,mais tarde quando isso tiver cheio já ha esconderijos para os peixes,nao te preocupes.
Muito bom,força nisso.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Grande Paulo...
Está a correr bem... tem mais luz do que esperava para apenas 42W. Qualidade visual tem... uma cor muito brilhante e azulada na onda dos 14K, se conheces as HQIs da BLV de 14K, então a cor é muito semelhante. O problema é tirar fotos á coisa pelo efeito de foco. Visualmente não é muito perceptível mas nas fotos saem os efeitos todos do foco a entrar pela água.

Neste momento tenho duas e chega perfeitamente... tenho o áqua todo iluminado excepto os primeiros 5cm nas laterais... não me incomoda nada, até pelo contrário pelos efeitos sombra que proporciona mas já tinha decidido desde o inicio de ter 4 e só estou á espera que cheguem para completar o ramalhete. Estas são de 14K, as próximas serão 1 de 12K e 1 de 20K para completar o espectro.
Depois coloco fotos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas 

Posso só saber quanto custa cada foco e onde as compras t?!
Estou a gostar muito do aspecto do aquario.

obrigado...cmps..

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Marco, pela informação do site http://www.rapidled.com/servlet/the-...-PAR38/Detaill cada lâmpada tem 17w como você tem 2 instaladas seriam 34w. Onde encontrou a informação de 42w?
Grato.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom aspecto Marco.... Estou curioso para ver como corre esse teste com LED's.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo Bio...
estas são RapidLed, mas vou ter mais 2 Ecoxotic. 

Fernando... 17W são o gasto anunciado da Par38 incluindo driver e power suply, mas tem 7 leds de 3W o que dá uma iluminação de 21W. Uma coisa é o gasto em W, outra é a iluminação anunciada em W, que sai também da conjugação da amperagem que é fornecida ao Led. É isto mais coisa menos coisa, corrijam-me os entendidos em leds se tiver errado.

Ricardo, já somos dois... he he he. A ver se passa o ciclo rápido que é para começar a colocar frags e verificar a sua evolução. Provavelmente vou fazer um teste com o mesmo coral a profundidades diferentes e verificar a sua resposta face ás Par38  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Têm 7 LED's de 3w, mas parece-me que não estão a trabalhar no seu máximo (têm a corrente reduzida).

Assim, duram mais, aquecem menos e gastam menos.

Acredito que o seu consumo seja mesmo de 17W cada.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Provavelmente os leds estão a produzir 2.45W cada um, típico com corrente de 700mAh, o que perfaz 17.15W (7 x 2.45)...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Provavelmente os leds estão a produzir 2.45W cada um, típico com corrente de 700mAh, o que perfaz 17.15W (7 x 2.45)...


Para os menos habituados a estas coisas, os CREE XR-E e XP-E brancos têm uma corrente máxima aceite logo uma potência superior aos de cor. Os de cor ficam-se pelos 700mA, os brancos podem ser percorridos por 1000mA.
No caso desta solução de iluminação tão integrada faria pouco sentido ter dois circuitos diferentes a corrente diferente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Para os menos habituados a estas coisas, os CREE XR-E e XP-E brancos têm uma corrente máxima aceite logo uma potência superior aos de cor. Os de cor ficam-se pelos 700mA, os brancos podem ser percorridos por 1000mA.
> No caso desta solução de iluminação tão integrada faria pouco sentido ter dois circuitos diferentes a corrente diferente.


É isso!

Nem deve haver espaço útil disponível para 2 circuitos...

Uma coisa que anda não vi referida, e já tinha dito ao Marco que era uma duvida que tenho em relação a estas lampadas, é a questão da refrigeração/aquecimento.

Quer-me parecer, mas sem qualquer fundamento teórico, que estas lampadas aquecem mais que as de calha ou DIY. Ou dito de outra forma:

Quer-me parecer que um mesmo LED nestas lampadas trabalha a maior temperatura que o mesmo led numa calha com um dissipador próprio. Estarei errado? :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Quer-me parecer que um mesmo LED nestas lampadas trabalha a maior temperatura que o mesmo led numa calha com um dissipador próprio. Estarei errado?


Muito bem observado. Nós nas nossas calhas usamos componentes activas (ventoinhas) para auxiliar o arrefecimento do dissipador.

No caso destes focos provavelmente os leds são fixados directamente (melhor junção) sobre uma placa de maior dimensão e sobretudo espessura o que permite extrair logo o calor para a grande massa do dissipador. Depois este terá uma forma que facilite o respectivo arrefecimento por convecção.
Ainda assim é muito led para pouco espaço por isso parece boa ideia não puxar pelos ditos à corrente máxima já que aqueceriam muito mais.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Após 6 horas de funcionamento, que é o tempo de luz que tenho de momento, os coolers passivos das Par38 estão quentes.
Não sei dizer qual a temperatura, mas nada de mais, dá para manter lá a mão e sentir o metal quente mas sem aleijar.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Marco

Eu no meu foco DIY com 16x XM-L a 1000mA e 8x Royal Blue a 700mA, após 11h de funcionamento, o dissipador continuava tão fresco como se estivesse desligado...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Pedro...
Dissipador activo ou passivo?  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Marco

Dissipador com refrigeração mecânica (activa).

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ah... se todos os problemas do mundo tivessem a ver com um dissipador estar mais quentinho ou mais fresquinho... de facto não havia problemas...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2: 

As calhas que usam ventoínhas, essas sim é que estão a puxar mais pelos leds, e se a ventoínha acumular pó ou ficar perra por falta de óleo, aí os leds correm o risco de queimar.

Esse foco de leds do Marco está no mercado há longos meses. Essa dúvida da dissipação de calor estará mais do que testada.

Pessoalmente tenho duas Aquabeam 500, com 5 leds cada, aquilo em funcionamento aquece... coloca-se a mão e está relativamente quente.. mas não queima a pele... e os leds são alimentados a 700mAh, intensidade de corrente que dispensa ventoinhas e dissipação de calor activo... a placa de alumínio ou o que seja, faz o seu trabalho sem problemas... 

Eu diria que o dissipador dos focos de leds do Marco, é um dissipador com uma espessura praí de 6 cm... assim de vista... pode ser pouco largo para os 5 leds mas compensa em expessura e em asas, para a correcta dissipação do calor.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Isso está mesmo com muito bom aspecto.

Sabes dizer-me, ou podes medir, a altura total da lâmpada?

Abraços,

----------


## Basílio Medalha

E Novidades?

Para quando umas fotos?


Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Rui... as lampadas estão a 80cm do areão e a 15cm da água.

Entretanto já coloquei os projectores como deve de ser com umas soluções de candeeiro de pé do IKEA.

LERSTA Candeeiro de pé/leitura - IKEA

Tirei a base e aproveitei o resto, fixei na parte de trás do aqua, assim permite direcionar os focos para onde quiser, ficou porreiro  :SbOk: .
Basilio, a ver se coloco fotos amanha. A rocha começa a dar sinais de coralina a crescer e amanha leva com uma TPA.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boas pessoal...
> 
> Rui... as lampadas estão a 80cm do areão e a 15cm da água.
> 
> Entretanto já coloquei os projectores como deve de ser com umas soluções de candeeiro de pé do IKEA.
> 
> LERSTA Candeeiro de pé/leitura - IKEA
> 
> Tirei a base e aproveitei o resto, fixei na parte de trás do aqua, assim permite direcionar os focos para onde quiser, ficou porreiro .
> Basilio, a ver se coloco fotos amanha. A rocha começa a dar sinais de coralina a crescer e amanha leva com uma TPA.


 
Isso eu já tinha percebido  :yb624: .
Queria saber era o tamanho da peça ... da lâmpada!

Abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

:SbSourire2: ...

Tem 15cm de altura por 12cm de diâmetro na sua parte mais larga.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tem 15cm de altura por 12cm de diâmetro na sua parte mais larga.


Aposto que há muito pessoal a ler o post e exclamar: "Ena!!! Não fazia ideia que era tão imponente..."  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Aqui ficam as novas fotos já com os projectores do IKEA. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos já que foi tirado com o telémovel...










Algas... nada ainda, já devia ter qualquer coisa  :yb665: , ou então o refugio está a cumprir bem o seu papel. Vou aumentar o horário da iluminação para 8 horas por dia.
Acabei também o móvel feito com MDF de 10mm pintado com tinta sintética preto mate.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá a ficar catita!  :Pracima: 

Vai colocando fotos!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Diria mesmo ... muito catita  :Coradoeolhos: 

Já pensaste na população de peixes que queres colocar?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Muito bom os candeeiros ficaram à maneira  :Palmas:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Marco está à maneira  :SbOk:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ora aí está algo com muito bom aspecto!

Se conhecesse essas lâmpadas há mais tempo acho que tinha poupado um monte de dinheiro em aquarays e aquabeams e ficava mais bem servido...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Marco
Já está na altura de meter um ou dois frag's para testar esses led's e a água do aquário.
Abraços

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Agora que a parede já não tem os elefantes já vejo o aquário  :yb624: 

SD

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva.

Quando vi os candeeiros do IKEA não gostei dos reflectores e pensei que ias ter problemas de temperatura.

A tua solução agrada-me bem mais. Ficam muito bem. Melhor, só se os candeeiros fossem pretos.

Agora é testar isso a ver se dois chegam, mas penso que, se não chegarem, com 3 projectores ficas servido.

Grande abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Aqui ficam as novas fotos já com os projectores do IKEA. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos já que foi tirado com o telémovel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Viva Marco

Agora sim! Pelo teu exemplo dá para perceber que funciona ou pode funcionar além de que os focos são práticos e pelo que estive a ver na página da net - 7 LED PAR38, não são caros em si, embora os portes e despesas de desalfandegagem possam ser significativos se for como a rede de plâncton que cá tenho que custou aí uns 20 euros mas com transporte que naquele caso só podia ser por DHL e despesas aduaneiras ficou perto dos 200 euros ... de qualquer modo enviei e-mail para saber e encomendar se me agradar o preço! Os focos agradam-me e pelo que vejo dão para uma altura de 70 cm ou devem dar que é a altura do meu sistema, embora no meu caso necessite de pelo menos 4 focos destes ou mais, só para substituir as HQI, e não apenas dois como já alguém me disse...além disso pode ser gradual sem ter de fazer investimentos absurdos e sem ter de substituir ou retirar o candeeiro que tenho...
Não me lembro de ter lido aqui no teu tópico custos do produto e de portes e gostava de saber para poder comparar com eventual resposta que receba da Rapid Led...
Se bem percebi, usaste as lentes de 80 para maior profundidade, correcto?


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Pelo que me lembro, as lentes foram de 40 ou 60º para dirigir mais o foco e dar profundidade.

Até acho que são mesmo de 40º pois os de 60 estavam esgotados.

Lentes de 80º foi o que eles me recomendaram a mim que tenho 40cm de altura.

Abraços,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

São lentes de 60 mas ainda vou acrescentar mais 2 lampadas e essas são de 40. Apenas com duas sinceramente já estou satisfeito, mas como quero experimentar outros espectros de 12K e 20K, mandei vir mais duas.

Nuno, não sei a altura do teu aqua mas se tiver 60 cm de altura as lentes de 60 chegam. Cada lampada ilumina muito bem (par alto) uma area de uns 18cm por 18cm segundo testes. Como area total diria uns 30cm por 30cm mas com pares menores nessas areas. Mas como tenho dito e tu também bem disseste, podes sempre acrescentar mais uma, conforme as necessidades já que a sua instalação facil e ajuste flexivel são mais valias.

Paulo, eu bem queria colocar já uns corais lá para dentro mas estou por fora de Portugal e não queria arriscar sem estar em cima do acontecimento, mas o proximo passo é mesmo esse...

Em relação ás lampadas já vai haver em Portugal em breve... o preço lá fora compensa mas é preciso arriscar a alfandega ou ter alguem que as traga como foi o meu caso.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas pessoal...
> 
> São lentes de 60 mas ainda vou acrescentar mais 2 lâmpadas e essas são de 40. Apenas com duas sinceramente já estou satisfeito, mas como quero experimentar outros espectros de 12K e 20K, mandei vir mais duas.
> 
> Nuno, não sei a altura do teu aqua mas se tiver 60 cm de altura as lentes de 60 chegam. Cada lâmpada ilumina muito bem (par alto) uma área de uns 18cm por 18cm segundo testes. Como área total diria uns 30cm por 30cm mas com pares menores nessas áreas. Mas como tenho dito e tu também bem disseste, podes sempre acrescentar mais uma, conforme as necessidades já que a sua instalação fácil e ajuste flexível são mais valias.
> 
> ......
> 
> Em relação ás lâmpadas já vai haver em Portugal em breve... o preço lá fora compensa mas é preciso arriscar a alfandega ou ter alguém que as traga como foi o meu caso.


 :Olá: lá Marco

Recebi resposta da Rapid Led e têm em stock mas com lentes de 80... ora como não percebo nada disto, não sei se as lentes de 80 são adequadas para 60 cm que é a altura do aquário até ao areão... o aquário tem 65 cm de altura e as HQI estão a 80 cm do areão, ou seja, mas 20 cm...obviamente que com os focos posso encurtar esta distancia e na realidade a superfície da água fica a 55 cm do areão ... será que estes focos servem?... penso que sim mas não sei que lentes usar...tens alguma sugestão?

Relativamente aos custos, a Led Rapid leva 20 dollars para enviar para cá, e informaram-me não saber os custos de alfandega, mas eu hoje já consegui saber que pelo menos o IVA de 23% e aí uns 75 euros de despacho mais 8 euros de taxa fixa, são de esperar a ter de pagar...assim cada foco custa 89 dollars + 20 dollars + 23% iva + pelo menos 75 euros do despacho + 8 euros de taxa fixa ... a uma taxa de câmbio de 1 dollar=0.7 euros, isto deve ficar no mínimo por 62.3+14+17.5+75+8=176.8 euros cada foco (se é que fiz bem as contas e se de facto as despesas de despacho/alfandega/taxa...etc.. forem as mencionadas....

Falas que em breve haverá em Portugal ... ? ... isso é interessante ... se o preço for também interessante  :Wink: 

Seja como for necessito de saber que lentes usar ... 60? 80? tens sugestões? podes explicar? ou alguém pode? Obrigado.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Marco,

Esta a ficar muito fixe, esse layout esta magnifico!! 
Esses suportes do Ikea parece que foram feitos a pensar em ti, até podes regular para onde queres apontgar o foco, muito bem pensado!!

Estou ancioso para ver o desenrolar do filme!! :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## pedro matias

> lá Marco
> 
> Recebi resposta da Rapid Led e têm em stock mas com lentes de 80... ora como não percebo nada disto, não sei se as lentes de 80 são adequadas para 60 cm que é a altura do aquário até ao areão... o aquário tem 65 cm de altura e as HQI estão a 80 cm do areão, ou seja, mas 20 cm...obviamente que com os focos posso encurtar esta distancia e na realidade a superfície da água fica a 55 cm do areão ... será que estes focos servem?... penso que sim mas não sei que lentes usar...tens alguma sugestão?
> 
> Relativamente aos custos, a Led Rapid leva 20 dollars para enviar para cá, e informaram-me não saber os custos de alfandega, mas eu hoje já consegui saber que pelo menos o IVA de 23% e aí uns 75 euros de despacho mais 8 euros de taxa fixa, são de esperar a ter de pagar...assim cada foco custa 89 dollars + 20 dollars + 23% iva + pelo menos 75 euros do despacho + 8 euros de taxa fixa ... a uma taxa de câmbio de 1 dollar=0.7 euros, isto deve ficar no mínimo por 62.3+14+17.5+75+8=176.8 euros cada foco (se é que fiz bem as contas e se de facto as despesas de despacho/alfandega/taxa...etc.. forem as mencionadas....
> 
> Falas que em breve haverá em Portugal ... ? ... isso é interessante ... se o preço for também interessante 
> 
> Seja como for necessito de saber que lentes usar ... 60? 80? tens sugestões? podes explicar? ou alguém pode? Obrigado.
> ...


Mas o que queres dizer com 75 euros de despacho? Encomendei duas  bem recentemente e somente tive de pagar os 23% iva + a taxa de alfândega. Relativamente a encomendas da rapidled não é de esperar que passem na alfândega sem ser cobradas porque o valor da encomenda e portes vem descrito na documentação da usps. Relativamente às lentes segundo o que eles me disseram 80 para aquários baixos, e 60 para a maior parte das situações mas pergunta-lhes sobre o teu caso em concreto que eles dão-te uma ajuda.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Viva.

As contas da alfandega estão certas, tirando esses 75€. (já importei variadíssimas vezes e nunca me apareceram esses 75€).

Mas tambem temos aqui, (obrigado Marco), sem alfandega, vindo de Inglaterra.

27w Marine Aquarium LED Bulbs - LED Pacific Aquarium Supplies - Fish Light | Reef Lighting | Aquarium Led Lighting | Aquarium Supply | LedPacific.com

Encomendei um projector a semana passada, ainda estou á espera.
Não sei se é a mesma coisa, melhor ou pior...só testando.

Com LED's CREE, 103€. Com outros LED's, 75€.

Eu paguei ao todo 84.02€.
1 x Reef White 27W LED Aquarium Bulb, Par38, ES 27 or ES26 Screw Fitting
Shipping: €9.18 
Grand Total: €84.02 

Abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

> lá Marco
> 
> Recebi resposta da Rapid Led e têm em stock mas com lentes de 80... ora como não percebo nada disto, não sei se as lentes de 80 são adequadas para 60 cm que é a altura do aquário até ao areão... o aquário tem 65 cm de altura e as HQI estão a 80 cm do areão, ou seja, mas 20 cm...obviamente que com os focos posso encurtar esta distancia e na realidade a superfície da água fica a 55 cm do areão ... será que estes focos servem?... penso que sim mas não sei que lentes usar...tens alguma sugestão?
> 
> Relativamente aos custos, a Led Rapid leva 20 dollars para enviar para cá, e informaram-me não saber os custos de alfandega, mas eu hoje já consegui saber que pelo menos o IVA de 23% e aí uns 75 euros de despacho mais 8 euros de taxa fixa, são de esperar a ter de pagar...assim cada foco custa 89 dollars + 20 dollars + 23% iva + pelo menos 75 euros do despacho + 8 euros de taxa fixa ... a uma taxa de câmbio de 1 dollar=0.7 euros, isto deve ficar no mínimo por 62.3+14+17.5+75+8=176.8 euros cada foco (se é que fiz bem as contas e se de facto as despesas de despacho/alfandega/taxa...etc.. forem as mencionadas....
> 
> Falas que em breve haverá em Portugal ... ? ... isso é interessante ... se o preço for também interessante 
> 
> Seja como for necessito de saber que lentes usar ... 60? 80? tens sugestões? podes explicar? ou alguém pode? Obrigado.
> ...


Boas Pedro não te quero estar a induzir em erro ,mas acho que a bubbleshop já vende esses focos.
Em relação ás lentes se for um aquario  de 50\55cm de altura  as de 80 penso que chegam ,se for mais alto as de 60º|65º 
e mais aconcelhavel

----------


## PedroPedroso

como não percebo nada de leds aqui vai.

Bubbles-Shop.com

acho que não compensa mandar vir dos states.

alguém pode me dizer se são iguais os leds?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Quando disse que já vão encontrar por aqui estava a falar do mercado nacional..., lojas nacionais  :Palmas: . Devemos dar mérito e reconhecer quem aposta e arrisca nestas tecnologias ainda não muito conhecidas e ainda com pouca espressão comercial.  Mas sim, não posso ser hipócrita e não mencionar que também já existe em Inglaterra e noutros paises visto que eu próprio mandei vir lá de fora porque não havia ainda nada em Portugal.

Já há na Bubbles e acredito que vai haver em outras... agora se vos compensa ou não, ou se querem arriscar ou não com custos de alfandega é convosco.

Nuno, em relação ás lentes e face ao que tenho lido e visto no meu aquário, qualquer aquario que tenha 60cm ou mais de altura tem de usar lentes de 60 e se quiser pares maiores deve usar lentes de 40. Essas Ecoxotic que estão na Bubbles são com lentes de 40. Se esperarem uns dias, quando voltar a Portugal, já vou te-las e posso colocar fotos delas para verificarem como é um foco de 40 sobre 70cm de altura.

Obrigado Carlos, vamos ver como se portam quando começar a colocar os corais  :SbOk:

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas.

Já chegou e já está montado o projector que comprei.

Gosto mais do aquário com a luz deste projector. É uma iluminação mais completa, o aquário fica mais bonito.

Mas, e para os 27W deste projector, dá medade da luz do aquarray da TMC, de 30W.

Este projector é o mais barato, talvez o que tem LED's CREE iumine mais.

Conclusão:

Comparado com 30W TMC estes 27W parecem, à vista, 15W.
A luz, à vista é mais agradavel...mas é questão de gosto.

Pacece-me que os teus são melhores.

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Basilio...

estás a comparar estilos diferentes de iluminação. Um tem lentes que te potenciam a iluminação em foco, logo a área iluminada é menor mas a "força" dessa luz é concentrada e é muito forte no perímetro iluminado. A Aquaray da TMC é um produto sem lentes ou se as tem, devem ser de 120 graus alargando a área abrangida mas perdendo força.

Bem, entretanto recebi as Ecoxotic e fiquei bastante satisfeito com o produto. Tem vantagens e desvantagens mas as vantagens penso que são superiores para o meu tipo de aquário e efeito que pretendo.

Ora a Ecoxotic tem uma qualidade de construção melhor que a Rapid Led e o acabamento da lâmpada é muito bonito para alem de mais informação na lâmpada sobre a sua temperatura de cor e potencia em W. Notei que a lâmpada de 20K é puxada aos 21W enquanto que a de 12K é puxada aos 18W provavelmente devido ao facto de apenas estarem a ser usados os habituais 700ma. O foco é mais concentrado devido ás lentes de 40 graus e a iluminação é ligeiramente mais intensa que a iluminação que sai das Rapid Leds, pelo menos a iluminação visual que consigo observar. A mistura de 12K com 20K das Ecoxotic com os 14K da Rapid Led mostrou bons resultados pelo menos ao meu gosto... á volta de 16K, seguem fotos, espero criticas. 
Vou começar a colocar uns frags para testar os focos a diferentes profundidades no aqua e verificar a resposta dos corais.

Comparação das lâmpadas...










Comparação de luz (dentro do possível) das diferentes lâmpadas...

Ecoxotic, lentes de 40 graus e 20K



Ecoxotic, lentes de 40 graus e 12K



Rapid Led, lentes de 60 graus, 14K



Basílio, obrigado pela dica  :SbOk: , pintei os projectores do IKEA a preto e ficou muito melhor!



Agora, algumas fotos com excesso de exposição para verificarem o trabalho das lentes de 40 graus. Ao vivo não se nota tanto este efeito, depois coloco fotos sem tanta exposição. A maquina assim é que nos passa a limpo o direccionamento das lentes...

Ecoxotic 20K - lente 40



Ecoxotic 12K - lente 40



Ecoxotic 20K sem excesso de exposição



4 projectores instalados... com os 4 focos, visualmente diria que é como uma HQI de 250W mas com a luz a incidir onde quero!



Iluminação Leds mais a luz do sol que vem da varanda...



Fotos Gerais... apenas orientei os Leds para a rocha, tudo o resto passa despercebido, como por exemplo as bombas, overflow e o vidro traseiro. Penso que é aqui que os focos ganham pontos, pois iluminamos o que queremos e nos ângulos que queremos. Agora falta a resposta dos corais...





Aguardo criticas pessoal, as positivas e as negativas,  :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está com bom aspecto, sim senhor!

A questão dos leds, para lá da escala (continuo na minha... :Admirado: ) é também a escolha das lentes.

É claro que quanto mais as lentes são de graus inferiores, mais intensidade se tem nesse local, mas menos disperso. Esta ligação entre que lentes usar, que altura colocar as lampadas é que é complicada por vezes.

Marco, consegues tirar fotos do foco de 12k sem lentes? As lampadas devem ter um parafusos que saem facilmente e as lentes estão apenas seguras pelo metal inferior.

Era interessante ver a luz duma lampada dessas sem qualquer lente...  :Olá: 


Por exemplo, olhando para esta foto eu diria que para quem quer luz minimamente uniforme, lentes de 40 só dá se colocarem uma pilha de lampadas, lado a lado a cobrir toda a superfície do aquário. Claro está também que o PUR no areão dessa lampada com lentes de 40, é maior que a mesmissima lampada sem lentes, mas também parece claro que sem lentes teremos por ventura todo o aquário iluminado apenas com um lampada... É um jogo nem sempre fácil de se fazer e sequer idealizar sem experimentar...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo, o resultado vai ser o mesmo que uma calha DIY com lentes de 120 ou mesmo sem lentes.... não vais ter foco nenhum apenas toda a luz é espalhada pela área do aquário ficando tipo T5. Já vi umas fotos por ai na net de Par38 sem lentes... a ver se encontro que não me está para abrir o foco para alem de perder a garantia.

 Tendo em conta o que vejo das lentes de 60 diria que com lentes de 80 conseguirias iluminar o meu aquário todo apenas com uma Par 38 com lentes de 80, o problema seria a diminuição grande do PAR. Para lentes de 80 os fabricantes não aconselham aquários com mais de 45/50cm de altura. 

Essa foto da lente de 40 com excesso de exposição é apenas para ver a área em que o PAR é mais forte pois sem a máquina a área iluminada vista á vista desarmada é bem maior..., claro que nessas áreas o PAR desde bastante, verifica o gráfico que tinha colocado uns posts atrás.

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Amigo só falta o Che Guevara e companhia.
Tens de vir cá a casa. um abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

He he.. grande João  :SbOk3: !! 
Pois... a peixaria fica para mais tarde. Agora ainda vou "enfiar" uns frags de sps para testar os focos e deixar o sistema ganhar bicharada e equilibrar um pouco mais.

Abraço João, vai aparecendo...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Marco
Para já pelas fotos dá ideia de ter pouca luz, (mas pode ser das fotos), tens que passar a fase seguinte frag's para o sistema para ver se tem ou não pouca luz.
Se quiseres arranjo-te alguns.
Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo.

é das fotos... é muito dificil tirar fotos a leds que mostrem a verdadeira intensidade e cor dos leds  :Admirado: . O pessoal todo queixa-se na net e agora já os entendo. 
Já coloquei 2 frags, 1 de monti e outro de acro para ver o que dá.
Pólipos bem abertos e boas cores, mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.
Vou esperar e ver a sua evolução e entretanto vou colocar mais umas mudas pois a minha intenção é encher o aqua só com mudas pequenas e deixar crescer.

A ver se tiro umas fotos...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok Marco 
Pois tenho que ver isso ao vivo tal como o do juca.
Posso arranjar algumas mudas.
Abraços

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ok, fico á espera da visita, é quando quiseres...   :SbOk: 
Um dia que venhas cá para baixo apita.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Está excelente e nota-se perfeitamente o efeito do direcionar da luz para o motivo central do aquascaping dando-lhe muito mais dramatismo.

Falaste entretanto de luz da varanda.

Vais ter alguma luz natural no tanque? Se sim, será directa ou indirecta?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Nuno...
Sim, vou aproveitar cerca de 2 a 3 horas por dia de iluminação, sendo 1 indirecta e 2 directa do sol apenas tendo o vidro da janela como filtro. O aquário está perto da janela da varanda que apanha luz das 13.00 até ao por do sol. Estando por casa, entre as 17 e as 20 tenho luz que posso apoveitar se quiser  :SbOk: .

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas Nuno...
> Sim, vou aproveitar cerca de 2 a 3 horas por dia de iluminação, sendo 1 indirecta e 2 directa do sol apenas tendo o vidro da janela como filtro. O aquário está perto da janela da varanda que apanha luz das 13.00 até ao por do sol. Estando por casa, entre as 17 e as 20 tenho luz que posso apoveitar se quiser .


Espectacular! Isso é óptimo. 
Sou um fervoroso adepto da luz natural.
Conheci dois casos interessantíssimos: o dum aquário do Ricardo Rodrigues que tinha uma Turbinaria para aí com quase meio metro e que quando levava com o sol nem se notava que tinha as HQIs ligadas e outro caso dum amigo que levava apenas com a luz da manhã em metade do tanque e apenas essa metade tinha coralina numa quantidade impressionante e duma cor incrível.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim... cheguei a ver esse aquário do Ricardo com a luz do sol...  :SbOk: 
Também aproveitei um pouco de luz directa no meu anterior aqua, e como dizes, quando a luz lá incide parece que a HQI e as T5 não iluminam mesmo nada comparado com a luz do sol...

Bem, já tenho umas 5 mudas de sps no aqua... finalmente o teste aos leds   :SbSourire2: . 
Vou tirar fotos e tirar as conclusões de cores e crescimentos daqui a 1 mês.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bem... fotos dos meus SPS que estou a testar com os leds. Em uma semana a monti laranja já cresceu assim como uma acropora verde que já tem um absurdo crescimento em apenas uma semana. Pena não ter tirado foto quando ela entrou...

Tirar fotos com leds como disse não é facil, não consigo passar bem a intensidade e as cores. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos..., fotos gerais então é esquecer.






















Agora é esperar e ver como se comportam, até agora tem corrido bem...

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Olá Marco,

É bom ver-te de novo no Hobbie...seguramente este novo projecto será igualmente uma referência!!

Grande abraço e boa sorte para o projecto,

Miguel Gonçalves

Ps: Reparei que ainda tenho no aqua peixes com 8 anos vendidos por ti ainda lá em Cascais...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não te armes em esquisito, tira lá uma foto geral, vá!
Assim parece que tens praticamente uma lampada virada para cada coral e como diz o outro: "assim também eu!".  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Miguel! Obrigado...  :SbOk: 
Espero que esteja tudo bem contigo e com o teu aquário. Outros tempos os de Cascais...  :SbSourire2: .

Hugo...
Vou contratar um fotografo especializado em Reefs para sacar umas fotos a isto como deve de ser, lol. Não tenho jeito para isto. As fotos gerais ou saem escuras ou saem com excesso de luz e não se ve nada... O João Ribeiro está para cá vir, depois peço-lhe umas aulas ou ele que as tire que eu não acerto com os settings da máquina vs leds.

Tens de cá vir ver... nos aquarios com T5 ou HQI, ao vivo é outra coisa. Mas em relação aos leds ainda é pior o desfazamento entre fotos e a realidade.
Quando o aqua está apenas com as Ecoxotic todas azuis, tipo actinicas, é um espetaculo digno de se ver...  :SbOk:  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Miguel! Obrigado... 
> Espero que esteja tudo bem contigo e com o teu aquário. Outros tempos os de Cascais... .
> 
> Hugo...
> Vou contratar um fotografo especializado em Reefs para sacar umas fotos a isto como deve de ser, lol. Não tenho jeito para isto. As fotos gerais ou saem escuras ou saem com excesso de luz e não se ve nada... O João Ribeiro está para cá vir, depois peço-lhe umas aulas ou ele que as tire que eu não acerto com os settings da máquina vs leds.
> 
> Tens de cá vir ver... nos aquarios com T5 ou HQI, ao vivo é outra coisa. Mas em relação aos leds ainda é pior o desfazamento entre fotos e a realidade.
> Quando o aqua está apenas com as Ecoxotic todas azuis, tipo actinicas, é um espetaculo digno de se ver... .


Sem querer tirar lugar a um dos mestres da fotografia aqui do forum como é o caso do João (até porque nem lhe chego aos calcanhares), um dia destes passo aí e levo o "canhão" para tirar umas fotos!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Muito bom, esses projectores estão aprovados.

Mas isso cresce só com os LED's ou estás-lhes a dar "vitaminas"?

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Basilio...

não gosto de vitaminas...  :Whistle: , só trocas de água já é vitamina que chegue  :SbOk: .
Por enquanto só kalk e leds, 10% TPAs semanais... no futuro e se for necessário 2 Part Solution do Farley ou Balling porque o kalk vai chegar uma altura que já não vai chegar. Mas ainda é cedo para aprovar estes focos.

Hugo...
já tentei com canhão e sem ser canhão. As melhores fotos tirei com o telemóvel, sou mesmo coxo a tirar fotografias  :Admirado: !

----------


## Ricardo Prata

olá Marco,

Ta show essa iluminação q colocas-te,
quanto o display esta fantastico. :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Madeira

O melhor que consegui...  :Whistle:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está muito bom amigo Marco ...

um dia destes tenho que ver esses led´s ao vivo ...

abração ..

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Ps: Reparei que ainda tenho no aqua peixes com 8 anos vendidos por ti ainda lá em Cascais...


Eu tenho um Z. flavescens comprado ao Marco na saudosa Reefdiscus penso que em 2005.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas.

Precisas de duas bombas de circulação?

isso com o retorno e a MP10 na parede traseira, escondida pela rocha...não se via equipamento nenhum.

Tens a MP10 a trabalhar como? Em Lagoonal Random Mode?

E a potencia, a meio ou duas bolinhas antes do máximo?

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Basilio...

apenas a Mp10 e o retorno na minha opinião não chega. Talvés désse se o aquário não fosse um cubo e ainda por cima alto (70cm).
Assim tive que adicionar a Karalia 3 que é muito silenciosa e sempre acrescentou 3000 l/h ao sistema.

Uso a Vortech a 60% em Reef Crest... mais do que isso e para mim o barulho começa a incomodar, mas de facto é uma excelente bomba e acrescenta variação á movimentação geral dentro do aqua. Se a colocasse ao centro não iria resultar com este aqua e com este landscape.

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Pois...tens razão, não me lembrei que são 65cm de altura de água, contra os meus 45cm.

Eu usei em reef crest no 1º mês, mas notei a areia a ficar acastanhada.
Em Lagoonal tenho mais circulação e a areia limpa. Nota-se a diferênça em dois dias.
Mantem-se mais tempo no valor máximo que metemos, enquanto que, em reef crest, está muito tempo com uma potencia baixa.

Assim tiro mais partido da bomba.

Gostava de ver umas fotos maiores do aquário.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Sim... tens razão. Em lagoon mode manten-se mais tempo em altas mas a variação entre altas e baixas é pouco repetida, o que origina menos variação na corrente, mas entendo o que dizes. O que faço é variar entre lagoon e crest nos fins de semana. Ao fim de semana muda para lagoon apenas premindo  no mode como sabes e depois na Segunda volto a Crest, assim ainda varia mais  :Whistle: .

O melhor é vires cá ver isto... é 100 vezes melhor do que uma foto  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas..

é bom voltar de 2 semanas de férias e verificar que tudo está bem com o aquário principalmente nesta fase inicial. A algas desapareceram por completo, mesmo no areão, os corais ganharam mais cor e também cresceram. Não tenho agora qualquer duvida sobre a qualidade das Par38. Se o resto está bem, elas cumprem o seu trabalho pela resposta que tenho tido dos corais...

Em termos de fotos já consegui algumas melhorias em relação aos leds pricipalmente se tiro as fotos por cima do aquário... entraram alguns frags novos antes de ir de férias e hoje entrou um Bubble  :SbOk: .

Arranjei um frag de Eflorescens que entrou completamente castanho antes de ir de férias e já se notam melhorias...  :Smile: 
Aguardo as vossas criticas...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Fotos por cima do aquário...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Boooooooooooooooooooooommmm!!! :yb677:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Excelente. E há que dizer que evolução dos frags só é superada pela evolução do fotógrafo! :SbOk:

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Nada como duas semaninhas sem tocar no aquário.....

Quanto menos lhe ligamos...melhor ele fica... :yb665: 

Já tens aí umas belas cores, mais uns tempos e está 5 *****

Abraço

----------


## Vitor Melo

Muito bom, Marco, muito bom!!!!


Abraço,
VM

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Marco 
Esta a ficar muito bom parabéns.
Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Marco, muito porreiro.
Estás com boas cores e crescimentos.
Continua a partilhar que a gente agradece. :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Marco. :Olá: 

Pela fotos que mostraste está com bom aspecto, mas sem peixes todo se torna mais fácil  :yb665: , tens que pedir ao João Ribeiro para ir ai tirar umas fotos assim ficamos com uma ideia melhor do teu aquário. :SbOk: 

Se precisares de alguma coisa liga-me. :Coradoeolhos: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado a todos pessoal... isto vai andando bem até agora.

Rogério...
tens razão quanto aos peixes... sei bem do que falas, mas intencionalmente vai ser assim até Setembro depois logo coloco peixes. Obrigado por tudo!

Vou ver a disponibilidade do mestre João a ver se ele passa aqui por casa pois as minhas fotos embora ligeiramente melhores, não passam as cores reais do aquário.

Obrigado ao pessoal e vou colocando fotos se o mestre não passar aqui por casa antes...  :SbOk5:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, quase 2 meses passados, como está este menino?

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Bruno...

Estive 3 semanas fora e entretanto voltei. Está tudo bem, excepto 2 Montiporas pois descobri nudis nelas  :Admirado:  ainda ates de sair.
Tratei do que pude, raspei por baixo e dei um banho nelas. Elas não gostaram muito do tratamento e perderam um bocado de cor mas o resto dos corais está tudo ok. 

O resto está com cores boas... crescimentos bons e entretanto adicionei um pequeno Strigosus. Vou agora começar a colocar mais uns peixitos. 

A ver se coloco umas fotos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O resto está com cores boas... crescimentos bons e entretanto adicionei um pequeno Strigosus


Sempre foste para o Strigosus? Que tal? (Mostraste-lhe um livro para ele saber o que tem de comer  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Marco,

Um Chrysus para dar conta dos nudibrânquios e outros parasitas dos corais, seria uma das melhores opções  :SbOk3:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, muitos parabéns pelo projecto, está a ficar muito giro  :Wink: 

Qual o veredicto neste momento para a iluminação?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...

Ricardo... o gajo não quer saber da caulerpa... pelo menos por agora. 

Artur... talvez seja a próxima adição, mas vou estar atento aos nudis entretanto. 

João... 5 estrelas, a temperatura estável nos 27 mesmo em dias muito quentes, cores boas e crescimentos normais para o que tinha com HQIs ou T5s. Estando a falar de 70W em leds, acho bastante bons os resultados.
Estou satisfeito!  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ricardo... o gajo não quer saber da caulerpa... pelo menos por agora.


Boas Marco,

Compraste o Strigosus para limpar a caulerpa? De facto ele não gosta lá muito de macro-algas... é mais as algas na rocha e vidros...

Agora se queres um peixe para dizimar a um ritmo alucinante macro-algas, incluindo caulerpa racemosa (das mais invasivas), aposta num Veliferum ou num Vulpinus, são máquinas de cortar mato do katano...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Artur, eu já sabia que ele não era muito dessas dietas... essa familia de Tangs gosta é de outro tipo de dieta como bem disseste. 

Comprei porque nunca tive tangs da familia Ctenochaetus e porque tinha uma esperança que ele me ajudasse nisso mas já sabia que era dificil...

Para a C. racemosa então que é muito chata, já tinha boas referencias para o Lo Vulpinos (Fox face) e para os carangueijos Mitrax. O Lo é um peixe que fica muito grande para o meu aquário, talvez tente um pequeno para me ajudar nesta tarefa e depois quando ficar maior troco. Não gosto muito de fazer isso, mas também sei que não tenho um aquário para um Lo adulto.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Actualizando...

Apanhei o Mithrax a fazer o seu trabalho... parecia uma debulhadora numa planície do Alentejo. Pela primeira vez após 2 semanas consegui ver o bicho a fazer o seu trabalho como deve de ser. Pena não ter filmado ou tirado umas fotos. As caulerpas estão a diminuir a bom ritmo  :SbOk: .

Acrescentei 3 peixes separados por 1 semana... 
Cryptocentrus cinctus - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yellow Prawn Goby

Ecsenius Stigmatura - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Tail Spot Blenny

Halichoeres chrysus - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yellow Wrasse

Montiporas a recuperar do banho que lhes dei e os corais continuam com cor e a crescer. O bubble duplicou de tamanho talvez devido á alimentação semanal de mexelhão. O aquário começa a ficar mais engraçado e mais cheio.

Vou chamar o mestre João para tirar fotos...   :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Éhhh lá isso já merece nova visita... :Pracima: 
Deve estar a ficar um show!!!

Queremos fotos disso!!! :SbOk: 

Onde arranjaste o Mithrax? Vinha nalgum coral ou compraste?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Quando passas cá?... afinal só ainda o viste com areia!!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Comprei,  a "racemosa" estava-me a dar muito trabalho... agora está controlada. Ele anda a trabalhar bem, até me limpou uma ponta de histrix que estava com um bocadinho de alga.

Ontem descobri um ouriço com cerca de 3 cms de diametro... não sei de onde veio aquilo, é parecido com os ouriços da nossa costa. Por enquanto vai ficar, deixa ver  o que ele faz entretanto. Alguem tem algum tipo de experiencia com este tipo de ouriços?  

É parecido com este: 
Saltwater Aquarium Inverts for Marine Reef Aquariums: Longspine Urchin, Black

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Marco :Olá: , se for mesmo da especie _diadema_, limpa as algas todas, até coralina vai. Mas o maior inconveniente para o teu aquário é o tamanho que atinge contando com os espinhos.


Abraço,

----------


## Marco Madeira

Fotos do mestre!!  :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado João!! 

Ficam aqui mais algumas...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Brutal!!!

Quem sabe sabe!!!
Boa seleção de peixes, tens tu aí...  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

marco pode ser das fotos,mas acho o teu aquario com muita pouca luz

tambem sei que as fotos enganam muito,e o joão deve ter tido uma trabalheira para tirar essas expetaculares  fotos 

se já é dificel tirar fotos debaixo de HQI,os leds põe o sensor da maquina maluco

mas é sempre o mesmo  :JmdALEnvers: a quem sabe nunca esquece :SbSourire2: 

joão :SbOk:  :SbOk: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...

Sim Carlos, é das fotos... estão escuras mas penso que o João teve de as tirar assim devido aos leds. Se não entra muita luz para a camera e as cores ficam alteradas. 

Mas não está com pouca luz não... é dificil é tirar fotos aos leds. Ao vivo dá para ver muito bem a diferença. Alás o João quando esteve lá em casa disse que não tinha nada a ver com o que as fotos mostravam, e as minhas ainda por cima eram bem mázinhas  :Admirado: .

Mas pronto, ainda assim penso que as fotos do mestre ficaram muito boas, porque é mesmo muito dificil passar o que se ve ao vivo para a camara.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Já tenho um medidor de Par que o Paulo Bravo me emprestou. Já fiz uns testes e confirmam os valores que os fabricantes anunciavam para as Par38. Cada lampada emite um valor de 3000 Par fora de água e a 10 cm da lampada. A 85 cm da lampada com lentes de 40 e fora de água tenho valores de 180 PAR. Isto apenas para uma lampada PAR38 e medindo directamente no centro, onde a lampada tem mais força. Basta desviar 10cm do centro da lampada e os valores já são diferentes devido aos 40 graus das lentes.

Hoje vou perder algum tempo e medir os valores com apenas uma lampada e debaixo de água. Depois vou medir todas elas em conjunto dentro de água, em diferentes niveis de profundidade.  Vou medir com mais precisão e guardar os valores numa tabela para futuras comparações ao longo do tempo. Depois coloco aqui com fotos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ficam então aqui os valores por lampada e valores totais com todas ligadas:

 -----------------------        Zona Alta a 20cm da lampada   ------ Zona média a 50 cm da lampada   --  Zona baixa a 75cm da lampada 
Par38 Actinica 40º -1500 superficie /1100 dentro água ---------------- 500  Par ---------------------             170 Par
Par 38 10K 40º     ----1000 superficie / 800 dentro água  ----------------- 300  Par ---------------------              120 Par 
Par 38 10K 60º     ---- 700 superficie / 500 dentro água   ------------------ 200  Par ---------------------              70  Par     
Todas Ligadas       ------1000 PAR dentro de água              -------------------------- 700  Par ---------------------              250 Par

Isto são valores médios e acusados dentro da zona de influencia das lampadas. Nas laterais do aquários obtive valores médios inferiores. De notar e que achei bastante curioso, é que com as bombas ligadas os valores Par sobem. Penso que a movimentação á superficie faz a luz das lampadas misturar-se mais e fazer desta maneira subir os valores lidos.
A ver se coloco uma foto do aquário de frente com os valores Par em frente aos corais para voces perceberem melhor estas leituras, mas fica para outro dia.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito boa informação Marco. Diz-me só uma coisa, os valores descem muito se testares o espaço "lateral" das lâmpadas? Quero com isto dizer, esses números de PAR são uniformes por todo o aquário ou só por debaixo do "foco" de acção dos LED's?

Obrigado por partilhares connosco estes dados.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...
nas laterais são valores menores pois tenho as lâmpadas todas direccionadas para a rocha. Podia ter melhores valores nas imediações das rochas mas como optei por apontar tudo "para a rocha e corais" não tenho valores tão altos nas laterais. Isso poupa-me bastante trabalho nos vidros, só os limpo 1x a cada 2 semanas. Por outro lado, vai ser interessante verificar para onde é que os corais vão crescer ao não levarem com valores de Par tão altos nas laterais do aquário.

O coral que cresceu mais até agora foi uma S. caliendrum e uma A. valida. A caliendrum foje da luz a 7 pés só cresce para os lados e para baixo...  :yb665: . A válida cresce muito para cima e também para os lados mas está numa zona de par a rondar os 700. Tenho uma staghorn (penso que é A. cervicornis) nos fundos em cima á direita e ai já se nota que 2 dos ramos crescem bastante e curvos, pouco para cima e mais para o lado esq, onde tenho maior par, o que me leva a crer que anda mesmo á procura de maior iluminação nas vizinhanças... lol. É de facto interessante ver a resposta dos corais á luz pouco uniforme dos focos.

Passar isto para fotos é que muito complicado, mas prometo que vou tentar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> A caliendrum foje da luz a 7 pés só cresce para os lados e para baixo...


Já vi isso acontecer, mas foi com hystrix e era por causa de circulação "directa" a mais. Assim que se reposicionaram as bombas o coral voltou a crescer em direcção à luz. Agora não me perguntes o porquê... às tantas é coincidência, mas vi acontecer em dois aquários - no meu e no do Basaloco.

Só estava a perguntar isso dos focos, para saber a capacidade de "dispersão" dessas lâmpadas. Isso tem lentes? Se sim, de quantos graus?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...

Estão lá as lentes nos valores que indiquei... repara lá.
Tenho lentes de 40º e de 60º. As de 40º são muito boas em alcance. Consegui valores entre os 200 e os 300 Par a 75 cm da lâmpada.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...
Bem, isto de tirar fotos a leds é uma chatice. Ficam aqui as melhores de centenas que tirei. Ainda tive que dar um toque no Picasa e aproximar o mais possivel ao que eu vejo no aqua. Acho que depois de 6 meses, os Leds comprovam que funcionam bem. Estou satisfeito com as cores e crescimentos. 
Espero que gostem!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Fotos de peixes, invertebrados e fotos Geral...

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Marco,

Esta muito bom mesmo.
Essa Acropora efflorescens e a milopora rosa são dos meus preferidos óptimos crescimentos e belas cores, esta muito bom mesmo o aquário.
Que maquina estas a usar para as fotos?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente fotografar com leds não é fácil. Em video deve funcionar melhor!
Estas fotos não conseguem mostrar o espanto que está a ficar este aquário.

Aquele jogo de sombras com aqueles efeitos de spot/feixe de luz são giros de observar e alguns peixes gostam claramente das zonas com menos luz...

Muito bom Marco, Parabéns!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Marco,

A dificuldade em tirar fotos com a iluminação leds poderá ter a ver com os ângulos das lentes mais reduzidos e então a luz ter uma incidência mais vertical e menos lateral. Talvez tirando umas fotos de frente para o aquário e depois outras fotos de cima do aqua para o areão, se as fotos de cima ficarem mais nítidas e com melhor iluminação está explicado. Em qualquer caso, se colocasses mais um foco orientado ao centro iluminando da frente para a traseira, isso ajudaria a acrescentar uma distribuição da luz mais homogénea.

No meu sistema há uns meses substitui 4 filas de T5 e T8 por blades Aquabeam 600, se bem que mantive uma T8 branca à frente e outra T8 branca igual na traseira para distribuir a luz de forma mais homogénea. As fotos que antes muitas ficavam algo tremidas devido à iluminação, com o upgrade para leds mas mantendo duas fluorescentes, estão agora melhores que nunca. As AB600 têm lentes de 60º então uma melhor dispersão da luz para os lados, talvez faça mesmo a diferença.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas,
Ricardo... é uma Olympus E-620. Mas já tentei com Canon e com Nikon... é uma frustração mesmo, mas estas nem sairam muito mal. O problema é que para estas ficarem bem tive de tirar outras centenas.

Hugo... vê lá é se montas o teu! Quando precisares de ajuda apita.

Artur...
percebo o que dizes, mas se acrescentar alguma flurescente éra apenas para tirar fotos mesmo. Estou a adorar os spots de leds devido ás zonas de sombra que criam, parece tudo muito mais natural e menos artificial. A unica pena que tenho é de não conseguir passar isto que digo para fotos.
 A ver se faço um video como o Hugo disse. Tentei com uma Go Pro fora e dentro de água mas os resultados apenas dão para rir devido á Go Pro não reajustar o White Balance. Sai tudo azul flurescente... tipo corais de plástico  :Admirado: .
Mas obrigado pela dica á mesma... posso tentar fazer isso só para umas fotos.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco tudo bem?

Onde compraste esses suportes para as lampadas/led? São casquilho grosso?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ikea... 10 eur e são para rosca E27, lampada normal.

Se precisares de algum diz, á pouco tempo troquei os suportes das lampadas e agora está tipo assim:

DSC00341.jpg

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Marco, eu andei a procura no site do Ikea mas não encontrei.

Por acaso quero 1 para por no Nano 30L, vou por esta lampada:

http://www.aqua-medic.de/index.php?r...product&id=255

http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=4062

Cumps.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas Marco, eu andei a procura no site do Ikea mas não encontrei.
> 
> Por acaso quero 1 para por no Nano 30L, vou por esta lampada:
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.de/index.php?r...product&id=255
> 
> http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=4062
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno, quais os leds usados nesses spots? Xp-G paraos brancos e XP-e/Xr-e para os azuis?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bruno...

acho carote essas Par38 da Aquamedic para o que emitem em W.

Dá uma olhada aqui:
http://www.ledpacific.com/categories...ing-LED-Bulbs/

...a firma é inglesa, manda para Portugal e tenho uma lampada deles, estou contente! Tens várias lampadas por onde escolher conforme potencia em W e combinação de cores.

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva Marco
Desde já parabéns pelo aquário e aproveito para te perguntar qual a marca e tamanho da areia que tens no teu aquário. 
É que estou a pensa introduzir areia nova no meu aqua e queria uma como a tua, ou seja, branca. Já agora, pelas fotos, parece que se mantem muito branquinha. Muito trabalho para a manter assim?
Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Bruno...
> 
> acho carote essas Par38 da Aquamedic para o que emitem em W.
> 
> Dá uma olhada aqui:
> http://www.ledpacific.com/categories...ing-LED-Bulbs/
> 
> ...a firma é inglesa, manda para Portugal e tenho uma lampada deles, estou contente! Tens várias lampadas por onde escolher conforme potencia em W e combinação de cores.


Boas Marco, obrigado pela ajuda, para não estar a empatar o tópico, passei este assunto para o meu: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....177#post192177

Diz-me alguma coisa sobre os suportes para as lampadas.

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ulisses...

...é Caribean Sea White tamanho Sugarsize. 
Quanto a estar branquinha... tenho as lampadas de leds orientadas para a rocha e o que sobra para o areão e vidros é minimo. Para complemento a isso tenho uma boa equipa de limpeza que está constantemente a limpar o que sobra de comida para o areão. Mas isto que disse antes é mais segundário. 
O que realmente importa é a manutenção dada ao aquário, a qualidade da água e a qualidade geral do sistema que não deixa criar algas. 

Para justificar a areia branquinha tinha também que falar da movimentação, dos habitantes, da comida que entra, do refugio, da manutenção, dos parametros quimicos estáveis, olho do aquariofilista, politica de TPAs, etc, etc.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, tive o previlégio de visitar este aqua, e posso dizer que está demais, mesmo bonito, muito interessante o jogo de cores e efeitos dos Leds, layout expectacular, e corais com cores e crescimentos muito bons.

Mais um foco de Leds, uma reorganização de corais e acrescentar mais uns quantos, vai ficar um aquário de olhar horas e horas seguidas.  :Smile: 

Marco aguardo a tua visita ao meu aqua.

Obrigado, cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal...

novas fotos tiradas pelo Luis Fortunato, obrigado Luis  :Pracima: !! 
Alterei a maneira de como os focos estavam pendurados por cima do aqua, espero que gostem!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muita bom!!!

 :yb677: 
 :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Marco :Olá: 

Está ai uma pequena GRANDEEEE obra!!!!
Muito bom e esses corais estao com muito bom aspecto :SbOk5:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Simplesmente BRUTALLLLL ... tinhas feito o convite para ir ai um dia destes e levar o Serrano , acho que vou mesmo sem ele  :Wink:   :Wink:  , está espectacular , Muito bom mesmo amigo Marco ...

Abração ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Obrigado pessoal... a coisa vai andando, até agora tudo ok com os leds mas ainda é cedo. 

Hugo... quando quiseres encher o teu apita! Sei que estás á espera mas depois quando o tiveres diz qualquer coisa.
Obrigado Jorge!
Paulo (Bravo), tens de vir ver isto é ao vivo, tens de aparecer cá um dia destes.
Paulo (Oliveira), como vai o teu cubo? Já mudaste? Podes cá vir quando quiseres.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

estou em fase de despachar os discus ... já os tenho quase todos vendidos , depois é a fase de comprar material ... ando na duvida se faço dois furos no meu 150x50x60(alt) , ou se mando fazer um novo com 150x70x60(alt) ... 
se furar , tenho de fazer uma pequena caixa por dentro , se fizer de novo ja vem cortado para levar o pente e coluna seca exterior ...ando no dilema ...
Brevemente haverá novidades ..  :Wink:  

tenho que meter umas fotos actualizadas do cubo...

Porque o outro projecto vai ser feito com CALMA, para correr tudo bem ...

Abração ..

----------


## João Seguro

Muitos parabéns ao fotografo, e ao dono pois esses corais estão espetaculares

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito, as fotos ajudas mas a qualidade dos corais tambem é boa, uma duvida/questão, o que acha desses focos??? quais a vantagens e desvantagens/limites.

Boa continuação

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Paulo...

Os focos até agora tem se portado bem mas como disse atrás, para mim ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões. Quero ver o acontece ao PAR conforme o tempo vá passando. O aquário é novo, apenas tem 7 meses.

Principais vantagens:
- Gasto electrico (os 5 focos totalizam 75W). Em 230 litros de água não é mau... embora as dimensões do aquário ajudem a este racio. 
- Aquecimento reduzido (no Verao tive temperatura máxima de 27 graus sem qualquer tipo de arrefecimento)
- Flexibilidade na manutenção e orientação dos focos para o aquário. (Isto depende muito dos gostos, para mim é uma agradavel suspresa)
- Duração das lampadas (se o fornecedor estiver correcto, não tenho de trocar de lampadas para os próximos 6 a 8 anos, vamos a ver) 
- Refleção no areão tipo HQI
- De uma maneira geral, a iluminação parece-me mais natural, com zonas de sombra no áquario que torna-o mais natural mas isto é muito subsjectivo e depende do gosto de cada um.

Desvantagens...
- Investimento inicial
- Neste caso em particular são focos de leds o que originam focos de luz dentro do aquário se não forem bem pendurados. Isso irá depender da altura do foco em relação ao aquário, o tipo de lentes que usa a altura do aquário, etc. Mas existem pessoas que não gostam dos focos.
- Manutenção?? Pode ser um problema se por exemplo um dos leds estiver avariado. Não percebo nada de leds e não sei o que faria se um dos leds da lampada avariar. Não sei se dá ou não para abrir e reparar mas penso que seja possivel. Tenho de consultar um dos experts dos leds aqui do forum. Pode ser uma desvantagem.

Em termos de crescimento e coloração dos corais estou contente mas claro que isso não depende apenas da iluminação. estou preocupado é como vão estar os leds daqui a 1 ou 2 anos em termos de PAR, por isso é que tirei os valores de PAR á umas páginas atrás, para voltar a medir quando os leds fizerem 1 ano, 2 anos... etc.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Marco.

Tenho-me deliciado com as suas montagens. A sua simplicidade, forma de estar neste hobby e os sistemas que criou e manteve tem me inspirado bastante. Este layout muito clean está incrivel! Não me interprete mal, quando me referi a simplicidade não era pejorativo. Só mesmo o facto de não complicar.

Um abraço e parabens

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Diogo... por favor não me trates por voce!!
Muito obrigado pelas criticas!

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Olá Diogo... por favor não me trates por voce!!
> Muito obrigado pelas criticas!


Bom dia Marco.

Peço desculpa mas é um vicio meu, não consigo modificar. Esta tudo bem com o sistema? Os corais estão um absurdo. Que peixes tem?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Diogo,

Está tudo bem e a crescer. 
Neste momento tenho o seguinte: 

- 1 Cirurgião - Dejardini
- 1 H. Crisus
- 2 Palhaços - Percula
- 1 Goby - Yelow Watchman
- 1 Blénio - Stigmatura
- 1 Carangueijo Mitrax
- 1 Camarão Stenopus Hispidus
- 1 Camarão L. Amboinensis

----------


## Diogo Medina

> Boas Diogo,
> 
> Está tudo bem e a crescer. 
> Neste momento tenho o seguinte: 
> 
> - 1 Cirurgião - Dejardini
> - 1 H. Crisus
> - 2 Palhaços - Percula
> - 1 Goby - Yelow Watchman
> ...


Fico contente que esteja tudo a correr bem. Vou continuar a seguir a evolução com muito gosto. O layout esta demais!

Um abraço.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...

Hoje foi dia de grande manutenção. Puxei a sump para fora (com um sistema tipo calhas de servidor que tinha instalado no inicio) e limpei as bombas todas, escumador, limpei o refugio e os termostatos. Após esta limpeza total da sump que já precisava após 8 meses de aqua montado, aproveitei e troquei cerca de 30% de água.

Seguem fotos...  que estão a ficar um pouco melhores mas ainda não pesco nada disto!!

Sump para fora para limpeza...











Fotos do aqua depois da manutenção...

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá Marco, esses termostatos muito juntos não é muito bom, porque enquanto um está ligado o outro sente o calor e não se liga, deixa o mais longe possível um do outro, atenção é a minha opnião.
Cumps
José santos

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Continua com muito bom aspecto ...
Realmente esse sistema para tirar a sump da jeito ... :Wink: 

Abração ..

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Realmente esse sistema para tirar a sump da jeito ...


Pois... Podes explicar melhor esse sistema?

O aquário está cada vez melhor. Pouco falta para os crescimentos começarem a gerar conflitos territoriais.  :Smile:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...

José, os termostatos estão juntos na foto porque tinha acabado de os limpar... eles estão separados, mas obrigado pelo reparo.

Paulo, quando é que apareces?

Nuno, são calhas laterais que que usam nos servidores para serem encaixados nos Racks. Aquilo dá muito jeito, pois é só puxar a sump (tipo gaveta) para fora da estrutura e fazer a manutenção. Depois empurra-se lá para dentro outra vez e está feito. É um sistema prático mas não sei se resultará com sumps maiores devido ao peso. A não ser que retirem água da sump antes de puxar a sump para fora.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Marco ...

Pode ser que no fim de semana que vem dê para passar ai ...

Abração

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Marco, em relação aos termostatos também calculei que fosse apenas manobra de manutenção, mas serve de aviso o meu comentário para aqueles mais distraídos. :Pracima: 
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ok Paulo, se vieres cá a Lisboa estás a vontade, aparece!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Vi ontem este aquario ao vivo e posso-vos dizer que as fotos nao mostram 1/3 do que o aquario é e está...
Está smplesmente maravilhoso, muito bom, a iluminaçao está muito bem distribuida, as zonas de sombra dao um ar magnifico ao proprio layout ...
Continua que isso está no bom caminho amigo ... Os meus parabéns , que apesar de muito verdinho nisto dos reefs que eu ainda sou, consigo ver que tens Ai um belo aqua e uns belos corais ... Daqui a mais 8 meses, ja não vais ter espaço para eles ...

Parabéns ...

Abração

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal,

fica aqui uma actualização do aqua, tem estado tudo bem sem grandes mudanças, apenas tenho trocado os LPS de sitio, ainda ando á procura dos melhores lugares para eles conforme a circulação. 
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos mas para sair alguma coisa de jeito tenho de as escurecer bastante...

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

:Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Cada vez melhor, Marco!!! :Pracima: 

Ainda andas com as experiências com as lampadas?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Hugo!... não, está tudo igual desde que lá foste a casa. Já chega de experiencias, agora já as tenho como queria.
Agora é deixar andar e próximo passo é medir o PAR dos leds quando fizerem 1 ano de uso para ver se há diferenças.

E o teu quando enche??

----------


## Sérgio Dantas

Viva,

Já lá vão uns anitos que não escrevia nada como Sérgio...

já que não vou aí vejo pelas fotos... tinhas-me dito que ias colocar apenas perculas! Esses animais já são repetidos... Os outros já dizem:'Este trocou-nos por dois mais novinhos...' Quanto à apreciação global está fixe embora acho que vais ter problemas com os crescimentos dos SPS's, tens aí corais juntos com taxas de crescimentos muito diferentes, e fico muito curioso como será a zona intermédia do aqua daqui a 2 anos, já pensaste nisso? não vai ficar aí um buraco?

Hugo: Estás bem?

Abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Olhógajo!!!
Tudo fino, Sérgio? Que é feito! :Olá: 

E deixa lá os crescimentos exagerados que eu fico com as sobras  :yb624:

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Viva,
> 
> Já lá vão uns anitos que não escrevia nada como Sérgio...
> 
> já que não vou aí vejo pelas fotos... tinhas-me dito que ias colocar apenas perculas! Esses animais já são repetidos... Os outros já dizem:'Este trocou-nos por dois mais novinhos...' Quanto à apreciação global está fixe embora acho que vais ter problemas com os crescimentos dos SPS's, tens aí corais juntos com taxas de crescimentos muito diferentes, e fico muito curioso como será a zona intermédia do aqua daqui a 2 anos, já pensaste nisso? não vai ficar aí um buraco?
> 
> Hugo: Estás bem?
> 
> Abraços


Sim, já tenho alguns problemas com os corais que crescem mais mas já ando na "poda" tipo plantado para que o landscape fique equilibrado.
A zona intermédia está porreira... porque dizes isso? Ou estás a referir-te á zona da direita do aqua?

Hugo...
Já tenho aqui uns frags para ti, quando é que isso tem água  :yb665:  ??

----------


## Sérgio Dantas

Viva,

sim a essa zona dá-me a sensação que é natural que fique aí um vazio pelo pouco crescimento dos animais dessa zona ou que não cresçam tanto o que possa provocar uma zona isenta de ramificações, o que acho que é capaz de (à ideia minimalista) ficar uma árvore colorida à esquerda e nada à direita e deve ficar engraçado! Pensaste nisso ou foi sem querer?

De resto está muito fixe! Nem podia deixar de estar! com o professor que tiveste.... ahahahaha

E os peixes??? é que alteraste o que querias fazer... Queres colocar aí os meus dois sohal?????

Abraços

SD

----------


## Marco Madeira

Essa parte a que referes vai receber moles que cresçam bem e que dêm verticalidade... ando á "cata" de uma gorgonia fotosintetica (tipo rabo de macaco) para essa zona e já lá está uma sinularia verde flurescente muito bonita que cresce em formato árbore de natal. Esses são os corais que irão dar alguma "altura" á zona direita.

Não quero cá esses Sohals feios... se houvesse volume de água para um peixe á séria tinha de ser um Aquilles! isso sim um peixe decente!!  :Pracima:  lol

----------


## Diogo Medina

O aquário esta fortissimo!! E essa efflorecens é uma delicia! Mais uma vez, parabens Marco!!

----------


## Sérgio Dantas

Viva,

queres que te arranje uma?

SD

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa tarde Sérgio.

Arranjar? Como assim? Será melhor responder-me por MP para não encher o tópico do Marco com outros assuntos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Diogo... acho que o Sérgio estava a responder para mim.
Sim... se arranjas rabo de macaco, quero uma, sim! Assim, já tens um pretexto para vires ver o aqua  :yb665: .

----------


## Diogo Medina

Peço imensa desculpa!!! Como foi logo depois do meu comentario e comentei sobre a efflo, deduzi e deduzi mal. Peço imensa desculpa!

----------


## Sérgio Dantas

Pois... eu vou tentar 4ª feira e depois telefono-te.
Diogo: Não há crise!

Abraços
SD

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas pessoal...
fica aqui uma actualização do aquário depois de ter acrescentado uma Kessil A350 (foco led de 90W)

Por incrivel que pareça, só consigo tirar fotos ao aquário com o Telemóvel.
Com a Kessil é bem mais facil de tirar fotos ao aquário mas ainda não percebo muito disto. Ficam umas fotos para apreciarem a Kessil. Não liguem para o aquário que ele anda em transformações (sump e escumador novo também, mais uns testes) e os corais não estão com muita cor... as fotos não foram alteradas, foi o que saiu do telemovel. 

Kessil, apenas canal azul a 100%


Kessil canal Branco a 100%


Kessil, ambos canais a 50%


Geral Kessil a 100% sem as 2 Par28


Kessil, ambos canais a 100% com as Par38


Perspectiva do aquário e iluminação global da Kessil em 65 por 60 mais ou menos a cerca de 18cm da água:


Aquario parte de baixo...


Aquário visto de cima... reparem no foco da Kessil:




Com as esperiencias dos leds desde Agosto do ano passado deixo duas fotos dos corais que mais cresceram...
(eram frags de 5cm).
Os que menos cresceram foram todos os frags rosa, nomeadamente histrix e Milepora Rosa mas agora espero melhores resultados nos corais rosa com a Kessil, vamos a ver.





Vá, toca a mandar criticas á Kessil e ao aquário...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Olá Marco!

Antes de mais é um prazer voltar a saber que tu estás de volta! E tanto que aprendi contigo! Confesso ter algumas saudades das belas manhãs no cabo raso em amena cavaqueira!

Tens tido alguma notícia do Duarte?! Nunca mais soube nada dele!

Infelizmente eu também abandonei o meu nano, o projecto tinha de facto algumas falhas desde o início e portanto uma evolução ou a eliminação do aqua eram essenciais, optei por fechar a loja. Mas como tu, tenho o bicho dos nanos, e ando a sondar já desde a algum tempo um cubo! Mas de dimensões moderadas pois tem de se adequar ao meu tempo e disponibildade, sei que vôos mais altos que o recomendado terminam em desastre!

Quanto aos teus v's! Que belos aquas foram... Todos eles! Tive o prazer de conhecer 2 deles! E quiçá conhecer este v4! Que belo cubo! Gosto da simplicidade! Dos detalhes! Muito porreiro! Vou ler o tópico todo, pois de certeza tens informação das novas tecnologias! É que eu também aprendi essa coisa das TPA's!  :Coradoeolhos: 

P.S- Ainda não me desfiz do escumador do teu v2! haha

Um forte abraço!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Marco,
Desculpa o offtopic mas tens a caixa de mensagens cheia  :Smile:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ok... Obrigado André.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Espetáculo!!! :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Marco, ,mesmo sendo Fundador de outro forum será que podes partilhar aqui a evoluçao do teu aquario,realmente era bom que podesses partilhar aqui,pois é uma mais valia para todos nós.

----------

